# what furry are you ? * points*



## caguaswolf (Jun 1, 2007)

what kind of furry are you ???

i just want to knowÂ Â 

sorry if this thread has already been posted

>.<


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

I am a Cheetah! Hear me meep!

Sigh... I am ever hampered by the fact that cheetah's don't roar...


----------



## BloodRedFox (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a red fox. The reason why is because I've always felt I have many similarities with he red fox. Not going to go into larger specifics at the moment.


----------



## sunshyne (Jun 1, 2007)

Skunk/Raccoon hybrid... naturally I find myself saddened by the sight of roadkill way too often.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree that wolves rock, but thats not the only reason I'm a wolf  there a big huge TL;DR post about that around here somewhere.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jun 1, 2007)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> Skunk/Raccoon hybrid... naturally I find myself saddened by the sight of roadkill way too often.



Roadkill is just depressing full stop. They put tunnels under the main roads here to stop that happening though.


----------



## LilShark (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm A leopard shark, enough said. Though if you want a bit of a description of the leopard sharks, they are mild mannered predators, they are swim first, vs. bite first ask questions later.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm here to inquire about your spppoooooonnnss.


----------



## Kingnothing1013 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hyena-Wolf hybrid thing.  Why?  'Cause it's all the awesomeness of a wolf and a yena rolled into one.


----------



## Takumi (Jun 1, 2007)

White wolf. Too tired to go into full so that'll do for now


----------



## uncia (Jun 1, 2007)

Takumi said:
			
		

> White wolf. Too tired to go into full so that'll do for now


_*smiles*_ Any relation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Something tells me with that list of poll options it's gonna be wolfies vs. "the rest".
Not that I've got anything 'gainst the fluffybutts: good call. ^^

Snow'pard / snowgryph here, still. Or human, depending on who's asking the question... Heh... ;>


----------



## Voltemand (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont know. 

I've drawn a fursona at least a few times avatar included. I really dont know what it resembles most. Open to observations ;P


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dragon otherkin here, I think my coloration is a little obvious by my username......... c.c


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a white-tailed deer, and that's because I share many internal connections with them.  I don't want to get into details at the moment.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 1, 2007)

I am a boring old house cat.

Because they are cool.


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 2, 2007)

Wuff here o.o

Wtf...koala?


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 2, 2007)

llo0lolololololololol wolf.

:]


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 2, 2007)

Darksilver said:
			
		

> Wtf...koala?


:evil:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koala


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 2, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Not that I've got anything 'gainst the fluffybutts: good call. ^^



I don't know wether to be insulted or not XD *snickers*


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 2, 2007)

Dragoness...because...dragons are powerful, strong and wise, and I admire that ^.=.^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 2, 2007)

White wolf/Hydralisk/Dragon/Many many others.  THe Lisk and Wolf are my two favorites.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 2, 2007)

I am a chu or a fox or a raccoon o.o

However, I mostly frequent chu


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 2, 2007)

I is a crow. Kaw Kaw!!!

And sometimes a wolfie, when I am depressed and sad and lonely, or when I need the strength. 

But ususally I'm one of these handsome buggars *looks at avatar* Look at him, strutting his bad thang!



...... so to speak


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Darksilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what they are, Im just wondering what one is doing there Â¬Â¬
Its not like one of the major species in the fandom are cute autralian marsupials (or whatever they are) >_>;


----------



## Yellow07 (Jun 2, 2007)

Red Fox, seeing that that is the last large wild land mammal left over here in the UK


----------



## uncia (Jun 2, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> uncia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*grins and chuckles, checking self*_. Yeah, I sure would be a hypocrite if that was an insult on a fluffybuttishness basis alone. :lol:

_*purrs greetings, pouncing around the friendly wuff*_ (Wow, you /have/ been busy here, since ya joined! Silverdragon had better watch out if he wishes to keep his top-spot on the posts table. )

==

Hmm... still no tiggies polled, even? 'bout time TORA popped over for his birthday celebrations at the very least.


----------



## uncia (Jun 2, 2007)

Yellow07 said:
			
		

> Red Fox, seeing that that is the last large wild land mammal left over here in the UK



Aside from those 'mystery felines', I guess? 
_*stalks*_

Yeah, 'tis a pity; and still little chance of those plans for any form of reintro of lynx, wolves and others coming to fruition it would seem.


----------



## Yellow07 (Jun 2, 2007)

XD, yeah I have heard those stories! About the 'black Pantha', well they might exist!
Anyway, to think that England used to have both wolves and bears in our forests a few hundred or so years ago, before man started to mess about with things! XD


----------



## Visimar (Jun 2, 2007)

Real-life animal version? Dingo.

Fantasy version? Dragon.

Fanboy [D:] version? Lugia.

[...now I realize how sporked up it'd look if all three of those were combined.]

Translation? I'm a shapeshifter, but those three are my main forms.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 2, 2007)

-raises paw- I'm other! ^^ Shapeshifter is what I am. Dragon, wolf, fox. Just to name a few of the many animal forms I can change into.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a raccoon! Rawr! x3

I also have a wolf fursona that I play every now and then too though. Her name is Shakou ^^


----------



## Coffee (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a siamese cat~!

I'll nail you to a plank and use you as a scratching post, bitch~!


----------



## Rew (Jun 2, 2007)

My main fursona is a timber wolf who's always sporting a bandanna of some type *points to avatar* but I have a few other characters...lettsee...a snow leopard, fennec fox, marozi, and banded mongoose. 

I've always been partial to wolves though, dunno why. ^.^


----------



## Option7 (Jun 2, 2007)

if you ask me 'shapeshifter' is a cheaty way of having more than one fursona.

I'm a wolf, 'caus they're super badass.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 2, 2007)

Coffee said:
			
		

> I'm a siamese cat~!
> 
> I'll nail you to a plank and use you as a scratching post, bitch~!



you just discovered one of my fetishes.
get at me on msn
like now


----------



## asdfjkl03 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Coffee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dot... dot... dot...

So anywho, I'm a bunny. I guess that makes me a herbivore and a creature of... well, who is prey.

I was _supposed_ to be a ferret-racoon hybrid of sorts, but bunny caught on twenty times faster... Also, I can say ASDFJKLFGSFDS out loud quickly. ~


----------



## Petrock (Jun 2, 2007)

definently other. Because sometimes I'm a genetic experiment that looks kinda like a sugar glider (unintentionally), others I'm a sugar glider. =D depends on if i'm hyper, or really hyper...if I'm angry or bored, I just avoid furriness all together, and write human sci-fi stuff. =D


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

*Sigh* the tigers take all the limelight and leave all us other felines in the dust.  Oh well.

Although I must protest a lack of "fox" as an option on the poll.  Kiniel <3 foxes.  And I will stop taling in the third person now...


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, it seems I double-posted, but can't delete this one for some reason.  Sad...


----------



## LilShark (Jun 2, 2007)

So many fluffy things TT_TT


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 3, 2007)

LilShark said:
			
		

> So many fluffy things TT_TT



I'm not fluffy! *Fluffs up feathers in an impressive display of irony*
If we take out all the otherkin's (sorry you guys, your not furry so you don't count! jks  ) I think we may be a couple of the only non-fluffballs on this forum. Wait, Bok is a croc, that makes three. 

If I forgot you, sorry!


----------



## LilShark (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha! XD Ye sindeed thats a good start, now we must watch and wait....hmm I think there was a frog....


----------



## impaK (Jun 3, 2007)

I am a black 'n' white mix cat. I have allways loved cats. :3
My other furrie personalties are a Kraken (Dunno, why. :O) Sergal (Who isn't? ).

Lol, us fluffys will gang up on yous!


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 3, 2007)

Gang up on the non-fluffs? Never! A crow, a leopard shark, a crocodile and a frog are unbeatable! 

Of course, all the non-otherkin dragon's sorta add to our ultimate power


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jun 4, 2007)

I forgot.


:<


----------



## Jelly (Jun 4, 2007)

I have three fursonas (ugh).

Ding - "upper (or forward, as it is)" half Lavia Frons (Yellow-winged Bat), "lower (or under??? [stands bipedal, but can be quadrapedal like microbats])" half Chicken. Non-morphic with beedy little eyes, mostly.
_____ (never really needed a name, I'll probably come up with one sometime) - just a vague spear-nosed very cartoony bat. This is most representative of who I am; looks like me, dresses like me (within reason - wings)...is me (sometimes features quills).
M****** (just in case the distance I try to maintain will be perturbed by this) - takes too long to describe. Suffice to say, another horrible [micro]bat hybrid (featuring a number of things from non-chiropteroids), semi-realistic.

Bat. Bat. Bat. Bat. Bat.


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am an anthro oriental dragon*rawr*


----------



## Madd Magician (Jun 4, 2007)

Well any of you whoe remember me, I used to be a white bunny, but I changed xD. I've changed to a Coati now ^^ (in the middle of picking a new avi too). If you don't what they are, they look kind of like a cross between raccoon, a fox and a house cat. They fit me to pretty much a bloody tee xD. So I am Coati, fear my curiousity! xD.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 4, 2007)

Madd Magician said:
			
		

> Well any of you whoe remember me, I used to be a white bunny, but I changed xD. I've changed to a Coati now ^^ (in the middle of picking a new avi too). If you don't what they are, they look kind of like a cross between raccoon, a fox and a house cat. They fit me to pretty much a bloody tee xD. So I am Coati, fear my curiousity! xD.



*pours turpentine everywhere* Yeah, you'll be pretty busy with that for a while, anyways.

Fun fact: Did you know that Coatis can bite straight through a shoe and the flesh inside?


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

I am a Red Panda because I am pretty short but not that short, I'm very cuddly and warm according to my girlfriend. I am one of the last chivalrous men or atleast if there are others I can't find my brethren. Red Panda's are endagered species and since there are so few of my kind left in this world (I mean loving caring people especially men) I'm basically just a rare find and devote myself entirely to the love of my life Morgan.


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 4, 2007)

I am a brown rabbit because I like rabbits and the colour brown. XD

I don't really identify myself as any animal because I'm a human. That's it. I (very rarely) draw myself as a rabbit not because they're badass, cuddly, cool or similar to me in any way; I draw myself as a rabbit merely because I like drawing them. The ears appeal to me.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a giant furry red X!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 4, 2007)

A White Diamond Furred Wolf, and occasionally ill go Hydralisk.


----------



## Madd Magician (Jun 4, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Madd Magician said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I didn't know actually xD. I told that to mah BF and all he said was, "Remind me to never piss you off..." Tee-hee... he ish soo sillies sometimes. Oh but I'm used to turpintine, the smell the feel and texture. I've played with oil paints at a friends house, their fun to mix it with xD. Now give me a ball and I'll be gone for hours on end xD.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 4, 2007)

K: Animalia
P: Chordata
O: Vertabrata
C: Reptillia
G: Extractum
S: Anthropomorphis
SS: Pyropus

Scientific Name of Species:
P. Extractum Confundo Semino
(Bronze Mix Breed Dragon)

(I have a goddamn pedigree, ftw! )


----------



## Saint Jimmy (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a White dragon with red stipes...... i am your standard 15 ton Western Dragon with the need to punt smaller critters!!!:twisted::twisted:


----------



## Masqueradia (Jun 5, 2007)

:smiles: I am a raccoon because... you know... I never really figured it out... I like cleared my mind once, before I decided... and started drawing... and Masq showed up... so yeah... hehehe... My fursona was born of her own account. ^_^()

Peachy fur, black marks, green eyes, auburn hair.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 5, 2007)

Saint Jimmy said:
			
		

> I'm a White dragon with red stripes...... i am your standard 15 ton Western Dragon with the need to punt smaller critters!!!:twisted::twisted:



I feel like a runt of the litter D:
(cuz I'm 7' tall)


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Saint Jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pssht, sometimes I feel the same way...im only 8'2" tall, and i cant fly cuz im an eastern dragon


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a fox furry.


----------



## caguaswolf (Jun 6, 2007)

im a Wolf!!

woooo!!


----------



## 16weeks (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm a kitty.
Don't like wolves, they're mostly mean and scary
deer are kinda flighty, and are kinda hyper too.
tigers are ok i guess, but kinda too big for my taste
koalas....never met a koala furry in my life.
i'm a normal everyday white house cat, with white eyes, a robotic arm and two robotic legs.


----------



## dwitefry (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a monkey...why you ask? well cos I in fact look like an ape (I'm from Essex...it happens a lot out here) but like this I have nice soft fur and a tail and things which is always better than just looking like King Kong 

MeX


----------



## parrothead529 (Jun 28, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> I am a Cheetah! Hear me meep!
> 
> Sigh... I am ever hampered by the fact that cheetah's don't roar...



Cheetahs all the way! =D


----------



## DPAK (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a lynx.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 28, 2007)

I've changed to a Bat


----------



## Gios (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a bengal Tiger :wink:


----------



## Tarrock (Jun 28, 2007)

Green Dragon here


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 28, 2007)

Saint Jimmy said:
			
		

> I'm a White dragon with red stipes...... i am your standard 15 ton Western Dragon with the need to punt smaller critters!!!:twisted::twisted:


HOLY CRAP! 15 tons?  My suit wears 2 tons, and i weigh 245 lbs.  But im 6'3, and the suit is 7ft.  Please dont kick me.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 28, 2007)

Alien fuzzball, with scales on arms and legs... at least, I've had people call me a fuzzball, even though I'm not that fluffy, or anywhere near round.Â Â I keep myself sleek and well-groomed....Â Â  :roll:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## reddeath909 (Jun 28, 2007)

i have multiple personalities (a side effect of my fugues) one is a bear, one is a kangaroo, one is a wolf.
although i love to draw other types of animals =3


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 28, 2007)

No matter how hard i try my hair looks like a mop.  One customer actuallly called it  f*****g mop.  But im pretty clean.  My fursona has his powered armor do all his hygiene.


----------



## Haul (Jun 28, 2007)

black panther.why?because they sneaky yet strong


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 28, 2007)

I have many i alternate depending on how I'm feeling. I'm a fox, wolf, red panda, and a skunk lol.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jun 28, 2007)

Fox ... (am waiting for ma mate to do me a propper avatar)


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2007)

Seem's im the only squirrel on here o.o, unless ive missed someone?.......Well technicaly black squirrel, squirell = favorite animal,+ black = favorite color = my furry xD


----------



## Arka (Jun 28, 2007)

It'll come to me eventually.Â Â I hop around different species as my mood changes.Â Â They've all got an associated emotion.Â Â 

If I went straight with my family name, I'd be a deer.Â Â Wouldn't want to get into an antler-tangle with Anders, though. 

Hmmm, lesse, there are times I feel like a rabbit, a deer, a dragon, and a stinkkatze (skunkies), as well as a smattering of others, from time to time.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 28, 2007)

Red Fox... the winner of "the most overused fursona" award.


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2007)

Red fox's are cute ^^, i have red fox's close to where i live


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 28, 2007)

A cross between a void demon (spirit fox) and an angel, and I lack any true phisical manifestation. Yesh, my IC is only furry cuase she wants to be! ~runs around in all her foxy goodness!~


----------



## Faeliin Mtaali (Jun 28, 2007)

It is my natural tendency to make everything complicated, but I will try not to  bore too much with my need for detail.

http://faeliinmtaali.angelfire.com/ZM.htm is a fairly accurate example of one facet of my fursona...but there are many more. I tend not to "stray" from cats or foxes, but am given to wolf or reptillian fursonas on the occasions that I do. I also have, and I know I cannot be alone in this, a pair of digimon fursonas. ^^

Truth be told, there is too much conflicting information about myself to really make any one fursona truly accurate; each posesses something the others don't, be it big or small.

I've never been one to post a lot about myself on a public page, so I figure I will stop here. If by chance you are interested in hearing more, you can IM me at faeliinmtaali@yahoo.com

I am online a great majority of the day at this point, so you will likely reach me. And feel free to ask me anything you like; if I don't wish to answer you, I will tell you so. I don't give fasle information, but I have no problem declining answer a question if it is"too personal" (not a lot of questions that fall into that category, by the way...^^).


----------



## ADF (Jun 28, 2007)

I have liked dragons for many years, what is there not to like?

Wise, graceful, beautiful, strong... all the desired traits wrapped up in a perfect form.

Long living, top of the food chain and intelligent while being in touch with their animalistic nature. Dragons can be civilized and culturally enriched, while at the same time a force to be reckoned with should it be necessary.

But it is not just the nature of dragons as dictated by mythology that acquired my interest; I am intrigued by their form, so much that I wouldn't mind one for my own. The long thick tail, the silky scaly skin, the powerful claws and teeth, long elegant neck and magnificent horns.

For me, the choice for a fursona was obvious. Some may prefer fur and paw pads but at least, in my opinion, it doesn't need to be fuzzy to be cuddly and adorable.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 28, 2007)

Ha ha! Member of the second biggest furry niche! 

First being largely, I presume, foxes?


----------



## setun (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a wolf through and through.  I've always had a fondness for wolves and huskies, so natrually it would make sense that I would consider myself as a wolf.  Now, what got me into having said fondness?  That's a question I really can't answer at this time...but one thing's for damn sure:  I have a strong tendancy to like anything wolf based, even if I don't even know that wolves are involved in any way, shape, or form....i.e. Drow Tales (http://www.drowtales.com/mainarchive.php?cid=1)...honestly I don't even like Dark Elves, and Finger-Wiggling mages (aka caster fags XD )....but I just kept reading...and sure as hell, the wolf was involved in a fairly major way....creepy huh?


----------



## Annodam (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm Typical (Or Not) Finnish Dragon... Ummm... I'm Weastern....Bla Bla Bla Pling Pling Bla


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still trying to decide on a fursona. When I first got into the fandom I thought "Hell yah, I'm a FOX!" But after a while of seeing that EVERYONE was a fox that got a little boring 

To top it off I always feel human, I have no problems with myself, I just feel human and see myself as human in a furry world. Besides being covered in fur would be a nuisance in the real world, shedding all over the place, the sense of touch will be really hampered due toÂ Â your fur and showers would be a bitch >.<. I would just love to be a human amongst furrs. 

However I would love to actually have a fursona. I am leaning towards a Bob Cat because I have been fascinated with them since I was a kid and there are not enough of them in the fandom. A tall skinny Bob Cat possibly with a longer tail or even a big fluffy tail since I love tails and Bob Cat's only have a knob...lol


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 30, 2007)

Do what a lot of furries did, take your favorite bits of other species and make your own. I've seen mice with hooves and a dinosaur tail, dragons with fur and beaks.. anything under the sun. Some people have multiple fursonas based off of how they feel. Whatever makes you happy! Being furry is about being expressive about yourself.

Show the community what you feel like inside! (and I don't mean, 'I feel like I'm an otter trapped in a human body..' inside)


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 30, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Do what a lot of furries did, take your favorite bits of other species and make your own. I've seen mice with hooves and a dinosaur tail, dragons with fur and beaks.. anything under the sun. Some people have multiple fursonas based off of how they feel. Whatever makes you happy! Being furry is about being expressive about yourself.
> 
> Show the community what you feel like inside! (and I don't mean, 'I feel like I'm an otter trapped in a human body..' inside)



Thanks. =^.^=
But what if I feel like Intel inside? Can I be a fuzzy processor with a big fluffy tail over clocked to 5 gigahertz and a large L2 cache? ;P

Lol, j/k. I feel like a human inside, but I still like the idea of a fursona. I guess I just mostly want a character that I could use for commissions when I get some money together.


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 30, 2007)

Damn double post internet echo. 

Bruce Campbell!


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm just a plain ole Snow Leopard -.- Nothins special and I'm tired of typeing so I'll let my avatar explain


----------



## Kisa (Jun 30, 2007)

ima cheetah, spanish lynx, domestic cat(breed: siberian), and sechura fox. two halves cheetah. my mother is cheetah and siberian and my father is spanish lynx and sechura fox. my mother alo happens to be part fairy, but thats not furryness now is it? lol.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol lucky your hole family is into it -.-


----------



## Kisa (Jun 30, 2007)

lmao. they both wanted me to draw them. i have my ENTIRE family figured out. lmao.


----------



## Demor (Jul 1, 2007)

I am just a lizard/reptilian no definition I think a dragon would suit me more but I hate to fly *laughs* no wings for me to spread...


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 1, 2007)

Demor said:
			
		

> I am just a lizard/reptilian no definition I think a dragon would suit me more but I hate to fly *laughs* no wings for me to spread...



Awww, flying is great! *Flaps her wings as the only local birdie*

And welcome, of course


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 1, 2007)

Leopard right here. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 1, 2007)

black wolf ^_^ those fear what they cant see in the dark


----------



## Askaarta (Jul 2, 2007)

any big cat, probably tiger the most, packed with energy, likes to pounce on people and surprise, likes adventure, don't know my limits
On occasion I add(grow) a fish tail or wings on my body, cuz I like to be everywhere

My mates could be canids or other big cats and dragons (have had good experiences with those in the past anyway)
Usually always friendly to other species (whoops I wrote too much didn't I?)


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 2, 2007)

Half-Dragon Half-Wolf. My two halves are Silver Dragon and a White Wolf.


----------



## Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2007)

My most-used character is a wolf, but I have a lot of characters, including a falcon, a moth, a cat, and a dingo.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jul 2, 2007)

Sheesh, you should've put more choices in this poll; or at least more common ones.

I'm a bat --an albino leaf-nosed bat, as my avatar may be a little misleading. *goes off to work on a pic right nao*


----------



## Alshin (Jul 5, 2007)

I've drawn myself as different things over the years.  For the longest time my character appeared as type of fox, but I've since moved away from that and have adopted a skunk.  Maybe someday I'll have the courage or have a personal opinion of myself high enough to attempt designing myself as a deer (one of my absolute favorite animals).  Time will tell.


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 5, 2007)

Half Hedgehog
Half Wolf
and 1/99 part Kitten 

:3


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Jul 5, 2007)

Despite my very name meaning "Wolf" I actually have no specific fursona.  I played about with the idea of having one for a while - first with... well, a wolf, then with a fox, then both.  Then I decided I'm actually much more complicated a person than that.  Firstly, I don't see myself as fitting a specific social label; I fit into a lot of groups, I listen to a lot of music, dress with a lot of different styles, my personality is both vibrant and dull at times.  I just categorise myself as goth for ease of categorisation.  It's exactly the same with my fursona, except I substitute "goth" for "Wolf".


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 5, 2007)

Me Dragon!


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 5, 2007)

Me Dragon!


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 6, 2007)

Hahaha... You have wolf and tiger, but what about a hybrid of them? XD -puts herself in "others"-


----------



## Wolfstanus (Jul 6, 2007)

Half husky and half western dragon


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

Dragon, ^.=.^
best(in my opinion) because we can roast ya like a marshmallow ^.=.^


----------



## Cavy (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm an Anthro Brown husky/wolf mix


----------



## Zues (Jul 7, 2007)

Im a leopard...and I think my charcter looks like she belongs to the PUSSYCATDOLLS group!


----------



## uncia (Jul 7, 2007)

_*checks back*_

Still no koalas?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 7, 2007)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> Dragon, ^.=.^
> best(in my opinion) because we can roast ya like a marshmallow ^.=.^



Yes! But I roast people differently. I use electricity.

I have two Pernese Western Dragons(Male and Female), One Corrupted Western Dragon(Project X himself), One Yellow Wolf, and one Normal Dragoness.
I voted Otherkin because the dragons abviously outmatch the wolves. XD


----------



## Hornwolf (Jul 8, 2007)

My ex-ex-fursona was a dhole (asian wild dog) called Pzazz and my ex-fursona was a green wolf called Bane.
On a trip to York a couple of months back I went into a museum and saw a mounted bulls head that was as long as my body. It was ENORMOUS!! I can't imagine the size of that beasts body! Anyhoo.. the horns on that thing inspired my fursona to sprout horns. I then needed a change of name to the very original "Hornwolf". 
My quad form has feathered wings. My anthro form does not. Oh and I'm still green. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/641659/ <-- me


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jul 10, 2007)

i'm a husky/wolf :3


----------



## Haley_the_Echidna (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm an anthomorphic Sonic-style echidna. 'Nuff said. I pwn you all. XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2007)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Alien fuzzball, with scales on arms and legs... at least, I've had people call me a fuzzball, even though I'm not that fluffy, or anywhere near round.Â Â I keep myself sleek and well-groomed....Â Â  :roll:
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------




Adendum:Â Â _Alien fuzzball, with scales on arms and legs... contact telekinetic, with the trained ability to reassemble molecules (fuse broken stuff back together), a power centered in a third "Eye", a crysaline structure in the middle of his forehead, shielded by a scale-like horn-ridge.Â Â Three whippish antennae allow him to perceive all forms of energy, including energies connected to Life and the structure of the Universe.Â Â Oversized ears give him very sensative hearing.Â Â Powerful legs give him the ability to run fast, jump high, and kick his heavy-clawed foot through a car door as easily as a human can through wet cardboard (all this, without counting in a telekinetic boost or technological sophistication).Â Â Strong enough to bend steel, toughened by a telekinetic diversion field that renders him bullet-proof, and immune to focused energies below a certain threshhold.Â Â Able to regenerate, but not instantly... time to heal depends on extent of injury.Â Â A minor cut may take a minute or two.Â Â A lost limb, several days to a couple weeks, depending on additional treatment and level of nutrition (how much he eats while regenerating).Â Â Detached body parts are easy to reattach, with full restoration of function, if the limb/part can be recovered.

Being male, he possesses a pair of vestigal wings, used to attract females during his mating dance... these wings are battish, covered on the inside membrane by prismatic scales that refract light into rainbows, and are grown during puberty (and kept hidden under a traditional, layered shirt, till he can display them to the female of his choice).Â Â They are aerodynamically unusable for flight, but with his telekinetic ability (a racial trait), he can still fly, either by himself, or by levitating an object he's standing on.Â Â Telekinesis also gives him the ability to fire objects from his hands (or off the ground) ballistically, or (when in direct physical contact) to convert such mass into plasma, divert the heat, and fire a blast at any chosen target.Â Â Also used to destroy anything he may be gripping, by allowing the plasma to disperse safely......... *_

Well, there are more details, but these are the gist.Â Â So, Haley Echidna, do you still pwn all?Â Â  :wink:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

Foxxie here ^ ^

I just look, act, sound, eat, yiff, EVERYTHING like a fox....

why?

because I am one


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm a raccoon/wolf hybrid. And so far, I'm the only one I know of.

I be unique!


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jul 15, 2007)

Lemur all the way!

In terms of preference for the opposite sex though, I like chipmunk girls at the moment, but I've gone through several cat, dog, wolf, husky, tiger, raccoon, lemur, chinchilla, vixen, mouse and squirrel phases. In fact I'm probably still in ALL of those "phases" now.


----------



## lonely_grey_wolf (Jul 15, 2007)

hello caguaswolf I am new here just came to the forums a few days ago. I just used your poll. so hows it goin?
hows are rest of the furs in this forum doing today?


----------



## Oni (Jul 15, 2007)

lonely_grey_wolf said:
			
		

> hello caguaswolf I am new here just came to the forums a few days ago. I just used your poll. so hows it goin?
> hows are rest of the furs in this forum doing today?


Hello there lonely_grey_wolf. ^.^ Doing well at the moment here,  How are you today?


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeynmanMH42 said:
			
		

> Lemur all the way!
> 
> In terms of preference for the opposite sex though, I like chipmunk girls at the moment, but I've gone through several cat, dog, wolf, husky, tiger, raccoon, lemur, chinchilla, vixen, mouse and squirrel phases. In fact I'm probably still in ALL of those "phases" now.



Heh, my fursona has matured a lot since then. I've discovered I'm mainly lemur with a lot of raccoon in me too and a little feline.


			
				FeynmanMH42 said:
			
		

> Lemur all the way!
> 
> In terms of preference for the opposite sex though, I like chipmunk girls at the moment, but I've gone through several cat, dog, wolf, husky, tiger, raccoon, lemur, chinchilla, vixen, mouse and squirrel phases. In fact I'm probably still in ALL of those "phases" now.



Heh, my fursona has matured a lot since then. I've discovered I'm mainly lemur with a lot of raccoon in me too and a little feline.


----------



## Obsydian (Jan 8, 2008)

Shapeshifting species from another planet. 
Most frequently a penguin.


----------



## Jideonu (Jan 8, 2008)

My character is a Ruke, created by the FA member Kamicheetah. I personally see it as an mix of an dragon and a cat, but thats just because those are my favorite animals xD


----------



## Kisuke (Jan 8, 2008)

I am a Red Fox...I dun really know why...


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a wolf/black cheetah hybrid. Otherwise known as a Cheolf.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 9, 2008)

Tigress ^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2008)

You missed plenty; such as dragons.

although I'm human actually. >.> I'm just part-dragon but not in the anthro way.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 9, 2008)

Im a Renamon Shinigami


----------



## mistysilverwolf (Jan 9, 2008)

I is a dragoness! A red one too! :3

Look at the pic on my profile. It's a photobucket link. ^^

Okay.. mostly a dragoness.. I'm a shapeshifter. >.>


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm an ocelot. -purrs- It matches me perfectly.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jan 9, 2008)

A wolfdralisk.  Part wolf, part hydralisk... it makes perfect sense!  Add some diamond fur and a clone army for awesomeness..


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 9, 2008)

Squirrel here.  I just like squirrels and can be a nut at times, figured it fit me best.  Still discovering my fursona though so changes may be made down the road if need be.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jan 9, 2008)

scooter_squirrel said:
			
		

> Squirrel here.  I just like squirrels and can be a nut at times, figured it fit me best.  Still discovering my fursona though so changes may be made down the road if need be.



hmmm waht a bout a squirrel-adore. part squirrel part labradore...


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Jan 13, 2008)

well im a fox 
WITH A AWSOME MOHAWK


----------



## Gol22 (Jan 13, 2008)

WOLF!! woo! *wags tail* ^^


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Fox I am hehe


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 13, 2008)

fennec fox ^^ *yiff*


----------



## tru7h (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a Panther. Not really any specific reason. I like cats, I have black hair, I like panthers. :3


----------



## PinkTsuki (Jan 15, 2008)

^_^ I'm an Arabian Oryx.
Too early to detail why :3


----------



## xLadyxFelinex (Jan 15, 2008)

Cougapard. 

1/2 cougar, 1/2 leopard. 

Why? Just because I liked it :3


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2008)

Foxdragon


........


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Timber wolf.  Always have been drawn to wolves.


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> Foxdragon
> 
> 
> ........



You aren't by any chance a member of Ozy's family are you?


----------



## Kemmy (Jan 15, 2008)

Arctic wolf/Cheetah hybrid that got bored and dyed his fur blue, eye's are red.. because i forgot why :'


----------



## Muziki (Jan 15, 2008)

I transform from a lioness to a caribou, and vice versa.  Both animals travel in packs, and since I am very loyal to those I care about, I feel drawn to pack animals. I like to be the lioness when I'm feeling more predatory, and the caribou when I'm feeling more shy. I chose the caribou out of the deer species, because female caribou have antlers as well as the males, and antlers are nifty. 

Sometimes I combine the two into my anthro leobou form too! With the back legs and overall body of a caribou, with an antlered lioness head.


----------



## Chak (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a Cheetah! gotta love the chirping speed demon! :3


----------



## talbotdarkpaws666 (Jan 24, 2008)

i am a white furred celstial kitsune whit icy bleu eyes and 3 tails living alone in a forrest


----------



## Trellek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on the RP I'm involved in... But Trellek is a weapons grade werewolf of demonic heritage...  My usual sona is a werepanther.  Both rock, both are the top predators where they live, and both mate for life...nuff said.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2008)

Fennec! Yay for spastic, incomplete polls!

Edit: My goodness.



			
				talbotdarkpaws666 said:
			
		

> i am a white furred celstial kitsune whit icy bleu eyes and 3 tails living alone in a forrest



/Is "snarky" a species trait?


----------



## feilen (Jan 24, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> I am a boring old house cat.
> 
> Because they are cool.



Second that!


----------



## Lord Eon (Jan 25, 2008)

My genome has changed a bit since I first created my fursona in 2001. I began as simply a red squirrel, but then decided to be a cat the following year. Then I changed again to become a "squirrel-cat-fox thing", but kind of abandoned that in favour of a predominantly feline form. However, throughout the writing of my comic, it became established, that my fursona was a hybrid of some kind that was definitely part feline and probably part squirrel (considering the name "Eon Squirrel"). Last year, I finally settled on precisely what that hybrid was. 

So, officially, I am 50% feline (probably a wildcat), 25% red squirrel, and 25% fennec fox (which is where the large ears came from). This hybrid form is the result of a mother who is half cat and half fennec fox and a father who is half cat and half red squirrel. 

*sees XxMissFoxX and pounces on her* ^^


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 25, 2008)

Ze noble, but not generally well liked, rat!

...Until I change my mind, that is.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolf.
Or red fox.

Something along those lines.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Jan 25, 2008)

Husky wolf


----------



## Pensive (Jan 27, 2008)

Australian blue merle shepherd ^w^
Or, in the case of my fursuit, a border collie. 

-loves herding dogs-


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 27, 2008)

Lord Eon said:
			
		

> My genome has changed a bit since I first created my fursona in 2001. I began as simply a red squirrel, but then decided to be a cat the following year. Then I changed again to become a "squirrel-cat-fox thing", but kind of abandoned that in favour of a predominantly feline form. However, throughout the writing of my comic, it became established, that my fursona was a hybrid of some kind that was definitely part feline and probably part squirrel (considering the name "Eon Squirrel"). Last year, I finally settled on precisely what that hybrid was.
> 
> So, officially, I am 50% feline (probably a wildcat), 25% red squirrel, and 25% fennec fox (which is where the large ears came from). This hybrid form is the result of a mother who is half cat and half fennec fox and a father who is half cat and half red squirrel.
> 
> *sees XxMissFoxX and pounces on her* ^^



/giggles and hugs ^^

i'm gonna go ahead and repost, get alittle ore in detail ^^

i started about a year and a half, two years ago as a cat (Abyssinian), then i decided i was more of a silver fox, now i;m a fennec fox. 
i'm pretty sure theres a little cat still in there somewheres, though its more of a cornish rex(because their really soft, and ultra curious)

i would say i;m probably like, 90% fennec and 10 percent rex, though the only physical part of the rex that shows through would be the softness of the coat, however the curiousity shows through quite a bit. and a fennec fox because their ridiculously cute ^^, and i just feel a deep spiritual connection with them.

also, as a side note, i wanna list my mate because he's not a part of this board, but its not every day you meet a sugar glider ^^

my preference in the other sex would definitely be sugar gliders and coyotes ^^


----------



## Skumm (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a Hyena/Scorpion Hybrid. :3


----------



## Amundoryn (Jan 27, 2008)

3/4 Black Dragon, 1/4 Shadow Demon.

'nuff said.


----------



## Slyther (Jan 28, 2008)

Dragon! ^.^


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a black wolf. Cliche I know but I've always had a strong connection to Wolves from the time I was a very small child. And I can proudly say I've always been a Furry even if I didnt quite know what they were call or if there was anyone else like me when I was younger.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Jan 28, 2008)

My username pretty much says my onlinefurwheecharacter's specie; Oh-Kaa-Pee! 83


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 28, 2008)

What the hell is an Okapi?


----------



## AblazeEagle (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a phoenix/eagle hybrid... Birds rule...


----------



## EddyOkapi (Jan 28, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What the hell is an Okapi?



It is a foul dismorphed antelope mixed with a giraffe and zebra from the deepest abyss of hel-..I mean.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okapi It's that.


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

EddyOkapi said:
			
		

> It is a foul dismorphed antelope mixed with a giraffe and zebra from the deepest abyss of hel-..I mean.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okapi It's that.



Oh hey I know what your talking about! ^^ Very unice *Sp?* thats awesome! So how did you come up with that particular animal for your Fusona if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Jan 28, 2008)

Convel_Firesong said:
			
		

> Oh hey I know what your talking about! ^^ Very unice *Sp?* thats awesome! So how did you come up with that particular animal for your Fusona if you dont mind me asking.



About 4-5 years ago, fell on a drawn okapi character then went and got info on them then went "omgit'sweirdwithstripes!" and..well, that's about it. Nothing fancy. I just like weird stuff. D:


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

EddyOkapi said:
			
		

> About 4-5 years ago, fell on a drawn okapi character then went and got info on them then went "omgit'sweirdwithstripes!" and..well, that's about it. Nothing fancy. I just like weird stuff. D:



Lol well that works I like wierd stuff too actually I think thats probably a requirement to be in the fandom but I'm not sure XD


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 28, 2008)

Convel_Firesong said:
			
		

> EddyOkapi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know... it seems that society in general thinks the fandom is wierd... so I think you might be on to something there


----------



## Tiamat X (Jan 28, 2008)

Demi-fiend, a human/demon hybrid would be mine. 

I was highly inspired by a game I was playing at the time when I decided to join in the furry fun. Wasn't sure what animal was good or fit me best so I went with something a tad more human-looking as a halfway thing.

Some points about my persona/fursona. My character is androgynous (no bits or anything, can still have fun though *snicker*) and it has two forms one being the docile human-looking form and the full blown demonic form.

Uhmm that's about it methinks. ^_^


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> Convel_Firesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO good point good point. But personally the way I see it I'd much rather be appart of an anlternitive lifestyle such as being a furry. Then try to fit in with the polished scheen that most people consider acceptable society.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 29, 2008)

Convel_Firesong said:
			
		

> TehLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, well, I'm with you on that one, being normal is boring.

besides, I'm fairly outspoken in my hope that society either changes to get better, or ends all together =)
either one will be exciting


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 17, 2008)

im a bear...
.................
.................
.................
.................
.................
....ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT FOREST FIRES...


----------



## Jack (Apr 17, 2008)

I should have put other because I'm only half wolf I'm a folf (fox/wolf).


----------



## gruz (Apr 17, 2008)

i am one goddamned handsome grizzly , if they ever perfect cloning i want a female version of myself


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 17, 2008)

GD that shit, yo.

I'm some sort of bird, I think.

Or A DALEK.


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 17, 2008)

Er, Drow? Heh.

Or an Elementar, which is a bird-thing....


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (Apr 17, 2008)

typical artic wolf/alaskan malamute which = one big dog


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 17, 2008)

Malabar Large Spotted Civet checking in, casting my vote for "Other." Since I'm too lazy to look back or ask around, I demand that someone tell me if I'm the only Civet here! *Shrugs* Or not. It's your choice, I suppose.


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 17, 2008)

always been a wolf as far as y can remeber am a antro wolf inside
that me. dont think am weird k but it true


----------



## Slayn (Apr 18, 2008)

black wolf always had inner connection and large interest.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Gray wolf here!!!


----------



## Arc (Apr 23, 2008)

Arctic Wolf!
x3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 23, 2008)

Orange/red Fox. I don't know why though....


----------



## Arden (Apr 23, 2008)

I = Snow Leopard ^.^


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 23, 2008)

i don't know

hmm...


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm a cat mutt, if that's possible =P
A bunch of stuff mixed together, all cats.


----------



## riosaris (Apr 23, 2008)

KiwiGryphon. ^_^ Which leaves me nearly forever trapped with picking the other option. xD


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 23, 2008)

im a lion, the rest is classified under the 1991 colbolt official secrets act.
also aliens dont exist and genetic experiments involving "hybrids" is not possible.


----------



## Lybra (Apr 23, 2008)

What would the world be without dragons?


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 23, 2008)

riosaris said:
			
		

> KiwiGryphon. ^_^ Which leaves me nearly forever trapped with picking the other option. xD



A kiwi-gryphon? Now _that_ is awesome.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm a dragon, of course.

I'm lazy, greedy, intelligent, wise, strong, intimidating and opinionated.

I love riddles, puzzles, money and women.


----------



## Chanticleer (Apr 23, 2008)

wolf/dragon

I don't really know why, they just felt right.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 23, 2008)

ZERO KOALAS 

wow....

RACCOONS FUR LIFE!11!!!111


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

A quick glance at my avy will quickly tell you I went with a wuff. Ya, there's so many, but how can you not love em?


----------



## eevachu (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm an Eevachu. xD

Chimera if you want to get all technical.


----------



## riosaris (Apr 23, 2008)

TopazThunder said:
			
		

> riosaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thankyou! ^_^


----------



## LunaChandraaTsukario (Apr 24, 2008)

Snow leopard here~


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

Tigah. :3 Eeeeven though I probably have a closer connection with scalies, it's kind of an entirely different crowd, methinks. Not a bad crowd, 'course I love 'em. I just chose a tigerrrr.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 26, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Orange/red Fox. I don't know why though....



Same for me, I'm an Orange/red Fox. ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm also a red fox. ^_^;


----------



## Mitsuki-13 (May 2, 2008)

I'm a lovely little wolfy. <3


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 2, 2008)

Well, I just created a White Tiger forusan and I have a Bull alter ego, does that count?


----------



## virus (May 2, 2008)

rhinovirus that has a symbiotic relationship with certain algae.


----------



## Yggd (May 2, 2008)

I'm one of those furries who doesn't have a fursona. I just really like the art and whatnot; I don't associate myself with any particular creature, although I think it's a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 2, 2008)

I'm a foxy kinda guy....  My personality and profile fits the way of the fox.


----------



## raetrixx (May 2, 2008)

I am the ever-so-popular wolfie of course ^_^. I chose to be a wolf because they are my favorite animal and I find myself very similar to one. That and I have more experience with drawing them more than any other animal.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 2, 2008)

White tiger here ^_^ Thought I was panther for a LONG time until I saw pics of white tigers. Instantly knew that was me ^^


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 2, 2008)

I couldn't decide on my favorite animal so I made up my own.


----------



## shirei-demon (May 3, 2008)

I am an English Angora Rabbit. All super fluffy and stuff. And technically, I have 3 forms since every so often my fursona's fur needs to be shaved off :3


----------



## Kickapoo (May 4, 2008)

Wow I'm starting to already change.  My name(as silly as it sounds) is the name of an old Indian (Native-American) tribe of the midwest.  I still believe I'm a fox, but more of a native-american type fox.  My great-great grandfather was a full-blooded Indian so I know I have some of that in me.  One of the coolest Indian rituals I saw were 4 chiefs who represent the 4 winds.  One was named Mateyu, who wore a fox skin on his head, and was known as the medicine man of his people.  So now I'm leaning more towards that.  I know that might sound weird, but I think it's freakin' awesome.


----------



## SpaderG (May 4, 2008)

Ah yes, good old Anthromorphic Pornography. I wonâ€™t really be contributing much, since I donâ€™t draw (or sculpt) worth beans unless itâ€™s abstract. I mean, I made a diorama-thing out of spray-paint, cardboard, and Christmas tree-lights in one night that is freaking awesome (Google MirrorMask for where I got my Inspiration) . But draw realistic pictures of things (even myself?) ? Nope. But I do manage to make rather good comics (my sarcasm distracts people from my poor drawing skills) . I also produce functioning Robots or Robotic sculptures out of cardboard and hot glue. Of course, they donâ€™t stay like that for too long, since I always need the parts for something else. And yes, they work. My current project is to develop a learning insect AI for one of my robots, as well as produce a fully functional walking chassis. If any of yaâ€™ll have questions, I can teach yaâ€™ll, because it isnâ€™t really that hard. As for programmingâ€¦. Thatâ€™s another matter.

My Persona here is basically just me having escaped from my Physical Prison and into where I wish I could be. Iâ€™m not any more magical than I am now. I still listen to music no one has heard of, and do things no one has heard of. I wear clothes that arenâ€™t from Abercromby and Frinch or whatever the hell it is. While Iâ€™m checked off as a canine genetic makeup, I am specifically dark-grey Lupine, slightly on the skinny side. And no, Iâ€™m not African. Though I do know more about African/ Swahili culture than any American does. I even listen to African music! And I wear my favorite hat, If any of yaâ€™ll have ever heard of the OMG hat. I donâ€™t really have any telekinetic powers or anything. I do get Precognitive Dreams. Though I rarely remember them unless I was Outside when I had them. But so far, all of them have been Nightmares and all of them have been true. Yep. I told you, I donâ€™t lie. I never dreamt about the Twin Towers or anything, but still. On top of that, I donâ€™t Dream. I simply have Nightmares. Which makes me naturally desensitized. Ha Ha. You have to be, in high school, since you get Death threats at least 20 times a day. Nothing that they could come up with would scare them as witless as what I couldâ€¦

                                                              - Finis


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 4, 2008)

Black squirrel, mainly cause i love squirrels, and yes black squirrels do exist, they are a direct varient to the grey.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 4, 2008)

Do I have to choose one?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 4, 2008)

Gray fox, mostly. But also a little bit of golden dragon mixed in.


----------



## Tungen (May 4, 2008)

This shouldn't be a poll. If it were to be a poll, you should at least actually research the most common fur breeds to put outside the 'other' category rather than arbitrarily picking random animals.

That said, badger.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 4, 2008)

Tungen said:


> That said, badger.



I wonder what a hippie badger looks like?


----------



## Tungen (May 4, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I wonder what a hippie badger looks like?




A badger with longer fur on the top of its head and a tie-die T-shirt with a cheesy animal picture silkscreened on? XD Possibly listening to some really old music?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2008)

Other.  I'm a dinosaur... a raptor to be precise.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 6, 2008)

A barbary lion. I've always been appreciative of them, their strength, prowess, grace, elegance, beauty, masterfulness... and pride, of course.

It's like having your cake and eating it, too... which isn't a lie of course.

Being the only social cat really makes them stand out.


----------



## Seas (May 6, 2008)

A reptile/feline/amphibian hybrid (kindof a custom species)


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (May 6, 2008)

Ima ferret! Even though I haven't really developed my real fursona all that much >.> Airborne_Piggy is just a nickname I like to use.


----------



## Armaetus (May 7, 2008)

Where is the "Scaled" option!?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (May 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Where is the "Scaled" option!?



I think scalies count too >.>


----------



## Catfiddle (May 7, 2008)

I'm a wolf-lion hybrid! Because I love wolves and I'm a leo! ^-^


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2008)

Cross between a white tiger and an arctic fox...then add some demon wolf and white dragon goddess, and your have got Kirai =3


----------



## Stormslegacy (May 7, 2008)

Half gray fox, half coyote.  i looklike a fox, howl and act like a coy!


----------



## Axelfox (May 8, 2008)

I'm a  tiger,Rawr!


----------



## traum (May 9, 2008)

do monsters even count as furries


----------



## Grimfang (May 9, 2008)

your mom counts as a furry


----------



## Ratte (May 9, 2008)

lol, what the hell?

hehe rhymingness


----------



## Snickers (May 9, 2008)

Im a hyena, although my other creations are a wolf and other creatures/monsters.
I love hyenas :3, but i also love wolves.


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

I'm a White Tail Deer -- but don't let the forum name fool you; I've got something far more original then identifying with and copying someone elses work. (Felix Salten, Walt Disney)

This might sound bizarre, but I've always found Deer in general to mean something of good luck. In general, I feel very connected to the animal -- even in a spiritual sense.


----------



## WetWolf (May 10, 2008)

*is a gay wolf* jumps on couch


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 11, 2008)

"FUCK YOU! I'M A DRAGON!" etc.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

XD


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 12, 2008)

Rough Collie. Not enough collies around. More or so most of them are border collies :I At least fursona wise. theres more characters that are collies then actual fursona'd people. Thats kinda sad  Ah well.


----------



## Monkeykitten (May 12, 2008)

I am a human that insists upon drawing monkeycats! :B


----------



## Ryozuki Voltt (May 13, 2008)

I'm a rat, because rats are my favorite animals of all.

I'm a dragon, for they are my Chinese Zodiac sign.

I'm a gargoyle, for my boifriend created one for me and I accepted it as my own.

So, I'm a rat/dragon/gargoyle hybrid. A Rargoyle.


----------



## Ratte (May 13, 2008)

I've always been seemingly attached to any kind of cat, especially the house cats.

But I also feel attached to dragons and demons...so mysterious and powerful...and mostly misunderstood...like me...

=3


----------



## blixbunneh (May 15, 2008)

My name kinda gives it away :3
But yea I'm a tamed bunneh


----------



## Entlassen (May 15, 2008)

A Red Fox, obviously.


----------



## Eltes (May 15, 2008)

Toitle.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 16, 2008)

Evil looking, but mostly kindhearted, demonic wolf.


----------



## AbyssalScizzors (May 17, 2008)

I'm the cave crawling type of creature that no-one would like to be.


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 18, 2008)

Just a rare military kit fox at your service... *bows*


----------



## ChouKuma (May 19, 2008)

Meh. I cant really pick one set one. But I'm something of a Wolf/Bear/Fox/Calico Cat/Domestic dog (Corgie and Doberman) . I just constantly switch fursonas... Just ask any of my furry friends, they'll attest to that much.


----------



## Wovstah (May 20, 2008)

Kim'Nek H'lrm has no speicies, but is best described as an elf-breed...

Or has somebody showed me, a poster on 4chan described him as a 'night-elf furry.'

Not quite sure, but I was told somebody confused him as a night-elf. XD


----------



## Icarus (May 20, 2008)

I'm that cold shiver running down your spine.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

i have a few that i use, a red panda, a dragon, and a wolf. also, mixes of those depending on my mood


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 21, 2008)

I'm a rabbit ^_^


----------



## Takum (May 22, 2008)

I'm a gray fox easy enough to figure out. ^.^


----------



## badcoin (May 22, 2008)

Me ish a cute red fox. :3
And I love being a fox. X3


----------



## Istanbul (May 22, 2008)

Bunneh FTW.


----------



## railroad (May 22, 2008)

thats racism aganist dragons DX 

*digi will sue*

by the way im a human .........en he *points to the left* is the dragon


----------



## pandez (May 23, 2008)

Pandez is a Panda.  I'm kindof bearish in appearance.  I always wear black and white clothes.  And a bunch of my friends all tell me i have the personality of a panda.   Not sure what that means  But it seems to fit


----------



## Umbreona (May 23, 2008)

*It is obvious*

I am a Bree, which considering my name ends up being sort of like "Well duh" but yeah...


----------



## harry2110 (May 23, 2008)

I'm probably the only Canadian Lynx in the fandom.


----------



## Kitsunekage (May 27, 2008)

I ish a kitsune, but I was once a wolf, then fox, then hyena...so yeah. 
SHOUT OUT TO THE KITSUNES OUT THERE!


----------



## Plague-Angel (May 28, 2008)

Im a Fox.


----------



## Ratte (May 28, 2008)

I iz prolly chaingin' mah fursona.


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

Otter. Dunno why.


----------



## Otokage (May 29, 2008)

Maybe this thing shoulda have more added to it. I see bare mim for Tiger and Deer, nuthing for Koaloa, a respectable amount for wolves, and a bajilliion for others. Thats not exactly a good estimate of the sight's rufsona.


But this is just me, and I'm a newb.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 29, 2008)

Go me, I's a tigger.

PS:  There does seem to be an almost depressing lack of koala furries out there...  Wonder why that is.  =3


----------



## Midnight Silence (May 30, 2008)

Husky
Cuz huskies are that cute


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> Go me, I's a tigger.
> 
> PS:  There does seem to be an almost depressing lack of koala furries out there...  Wonder why that is.  =3




well.....they are endangered???!?!


Rabbit baby, come on!!!
how can you not be one,
speed, smarts, and ......you know what else rabbits can do

*bow chicka wow wow*:grin:


----------



## Denarin (Jun 2, 2008)

i am a male nightmare /shrug


----------



## Bankin (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the post's abit, vague... but that's the beauty of anthro XD so much more diverse than just humans

Adding my bit, Black x little red fruitbat... coz they're awesome as pie, with wings


----------



## Lofi (Jun 2, 2008)

Wolfy!

*howl* and proud of it.
All wolves get free fish at my place!
 Cyan and white to be exact


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

porcupine
dangrous but cuddely 
plus theres alomst NO other porcupines around if any (none i seen) 

also the quills awesome... 
also first post woo go me


----------



## Ramma (Jun 2, 2008)

Dragon Foxes ftw.
This reminds me, I must come up with a decent picture of my fursona....
If only Ramma Could draw well.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 2, 2008)

Dragon obviously >.=.> I RAWR AT J00 o.=.o


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 2, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> NoxTigress said:
> 
> 
> > Go me, I's a tigger.
> ...



But that can't be the reason.  Tiggies are rather endangered as well, but there are tons of tiggy furries.  Besides that, I've even seen furries who play species which are extinct.

Hmm... there must be a reason for it.  Maybe koalas just aren't sexy enough?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 2, 2008)

i dont really now but i voted for wolf!


----------



## Furryfan123 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm a wolf :3


----------



## Fourward (Jun 6, 2008)

I am a wolf, mainly because I act like them, and I can understand another dog/wolve's feelings.
I want to become a dog whisperer someday :3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 6, 2008)

Fox, I must say how dare you for not putting foxes up there LOL


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a Bear, and have been told I look like one. Apparently my posture and the way I move is Bear-like. I do feel tempted to go Wolf though.. I can usually relate to dogs better. Then again, I've not petted a Bear (would like to). X3
Ehh.. I stick with being a Bear for now anyways.. :3


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 7, 2008)

A Fox I am. Is it any coincidence that one of my favorite movies is Disney's animated film "Robin Hood"?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 7, 2008)

It's been over a year since this thread was first made.

And I'm a mountain otter!


----------



## Kuri123 (Jun 7, 2008)

caguaswolf said:


> what kind of furry are you ???
> 
> i just want to knowÂ*Â*
> 
> ...


Ima Anthro Alligator XDXDXD Rawr *Chomp*


----------



## conejo (Jun 8, 2008)

Quad green rabbit


----------



## aelyrin (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a ramcat. 
I'm a brown kitty with white freckles.
My tail is really long and has a tuft at the end much like a lion's.
I also have big horns on the sides of my head.
They keep growing and they're getting really heavy. >:
I should probably get them trimmed or something...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 8, 2008)

a fox myself but why isn't fox up in the list i thought it was one of the more popular choices


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 8, 2008)

Dragon GRAWR, which also happens to be my chinese astrological sign xD True breed earth dragon


----------



## Shade Rose (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: revenge of the "draw the person above you thread"*

im a really big fat mousey or rat maby im a mix lol
and i love being a really big fat mousey! =^^=


----------



## Manafox (Jun 9, 2008)

My most used character is a white fox or something, I don't know anymore. XD He's changed a lot lately.


----------



## FeralPup (Jun 9, 2008)

Wolf, haha like the 23.71% of other people x3


----------



## Dualsa (Jun 9, 2008)

Husky ^^ A noob husky at that D: Simply because I love huskies and feel they are the animal I most resemble :3


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 9, 2008)

A Snow white wolf ;o


----------



## EmberTiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Tiger! =D


----------



## Thechozenfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Im mixed half wolf half fox
my daddy a wolf my momma a fox!


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolf. ^^


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 10, 2008)

A red dragon anthro sans wings. =)


----------



## EnriqueTSB (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a Jaguarundi.


----------



## tomleo (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm a street cat


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 13, 2008)

da dragon!


----------



## Aurali (Jun 14, 2008)

Poll really needs redone...

Dryeena and proud.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a cat is a cat is a cat


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 15, 2008)

kangaroo


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2008)

Wouldn't be called lupinealchemist if I wasn't a wolf.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't actually know what it is, by my avatar is pretty close. It's some kind of canine at any rate, when coloured it's dark grey/almost black with the tattoo around the eye being lightning blue.

=]


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 16, 2008)

Hyena :3
Aardwolf to be more exact!


----------



## LuckyM (Jun 17, 2008)

IM A RED FOX =D <3


----------



## Hexadecimal (Jun 18, 2008)

Huskies.. WHERE IS THE LOVE? ._o


----------



## Larka (Jun 18, 2008)

Wolfeh


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a dingo. They are a little bit more of a prankster pack hunter then wolves.


----------



## foxdemontukuma (Jun 20, 2008)

two tailed artic fox/phoenix hybrid but can only have either tail and ears or wings at diffrent times


----------



## Cold_Burn (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a red fenec fox Just cuz fennec foxes have rly big ears and red its the coolest color!


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Jun 20, 2008)

I am lion, hear me roar *burps* ^_^


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Jun 20, 2008)

Are there -any- koalas in the house?


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm A fox!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 20, 2008)

^no shit sherlock lol
I am a KOALA!!!! lol...

seriously who the hell is a koala? never seen a furry koala O_O


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a wolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AttackFerret (Jun 21, 2008)

If it isnt obvious what I am.. Then some furs need some help. 

Bwahaha.


----------



## BlackRat (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm a Black Fox, specifically a Black Fennec. Seems the more I think about it, the more it suits me. And Black because I just like it ^_^.


----------



## Killerdwagon (Jun 23, 2008)

Rawr, Dragon/Raptor/Anaconda :3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

still shunning this thread for not putting fox up there....


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> still shunning this thread for not putting fox up there....


 
Just deal with it foxy  *look at self* oh wait ummm shunnn!!!!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, Rattigon =D


----------



## Cero (Jun 23, 2008)

Wolf (YEAH!)


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 24, 2008)

i just want to be a tiger ....


----------



## Akiwarumono (Jun 24, 2008)

Imma Husky


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 24, 2008)

Uhm...I'm a Celestial Angel Feline. o.o


----------



## Lord-Typhon (Jun 24, 2008)

Gryphon, morphic.  Enjoy.


----------



## Vulcan (Jun 24, 2008)

Silver fox . . . Woo!


----------



## Leonix (Jun 25, 2008)

Lion-phoenix hybrid


----------



## flagsdon (Jun 25, 2008)

Jackal. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## durangodingo (Jun 25, 2008)

DINGO!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 25, 2008)

I am a brown squirrel, because I want to choose the unusual.


----------



## Snowden (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a Red Fox. That's me in the avatar.


----------



## Jonas_Redpaw (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup, I'm a boring ol' red fox too, only 'cos it matches my personality, and they're incredibly cute IRL.  That said though, my favorite furs are still wolves, but they just don't suit me as a character


----------



## FuzzleBlue (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I'd tell you that I'm a fox, but I'm afraid of being molested by everyone here.

Oh, and I'm not a fox for the stereotypical reason that people just like foxes. I chose a fox before I knew anything about furries.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

im was a fox fan since i was like....5, my fav movies were fox and the houind and the furry version of robin hood XD. idk it was sort of built into my system XD


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

a wolf 

depends on the situation- for a fursuit, and black wolf with red eyes

for everything else- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1099433/


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm... Voter 503.

And I'm a dragon ^.=.^


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

lol i was voter number 5 or 6 i believe O_O


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear ....


----------



## Roka (Jun 25, 2008)

I is wolf fox!


----------



## kathangaroo (Jun 26, 2008)

kangaroo-the red kind.

Because they are cool, and that is an awesome reason, so props


----------



## ZeeDog (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a dog, because I'm playful and loyal and like to hump things! =D
Also, it fits perfectly fur a patriotic confurvative repawblican. I mean, what's more all-American than a dog? =D


----------



## Balron (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, do demonic goats or furry gargoyles count?  Maybe mythological creatures from Hindulands:#?


----------



## Balron (Jun 29, 2008)

And do anthro insects count >.>!?


----------



## somawolf (Jun 29, 2008)

wolf X3 definitively....


----------



## Razr (Jun 29, 2008)

Hehe, darastrix tenpiswo. zarlathil race vur ooble. GAH...  mean Dragon here, natural race and tongue. Some mistake me as a digital dinosaur, others as a Hybrid Dino-drag. Why? Play with my insticts and ya will know hehehe


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2008)

I am a dingo


----------



## Dante_Stormpaw (Jun 30, 2008)

im a panda ^^ because... uh.. i love pandas lol, they always look so chilled


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 30, 2008)

Mainly a Wolfeh, but annually I mix him with a different species, generally a cosmetic change (IE Looks like a wolf with other things)
This year...hes a Eastern Draolf or Eastern Dragon mixed with Wolf =3


----------



## eevachu (Jun 30, 2008)

Bah, since I decided to use an uncopyrighted fursona (as in not an Eevachu), I'll give you an update here:

I'm a Golden-Brown Polar-Sea Tamearatter.

100 EXP to anyone who can guess what that's a mix of. xD


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Got to give it up for FOXIES


----------



## Seros (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel a personality match with wolves... but i feel wolves are kind of overdone... EVERYONE thinks wolves are cool. I don't want to be another one of the same... but they're just what suits me. :?


----------



## OxfordTweed (Jul 2, 2008)

Bat. There aren't many of those around.


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

Fairy penguin, here! I've met other penguin furs before, but I don't think any that are my species (... but I'm sure there's one or two out there!).

Also, how the hell did this poll not include "fox"? I imagine that would have been a popular answer. ;P


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm an 'others'. Boooo!




A stoat :3 I don't know why mustelids aren't more popular. They're made of awesome- and much, much torso.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 2, 2008)

I am a komodo dragon.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 2, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> I am a komodo dragon.



OMG! A KOMODO DRAGON FUR! *jumps up and down*


----------



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

so many species and you put such a few ones and yet i can tell that cuz not even the wolf species are way back from those who are others species.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 3, 2008)

Equine, of the specie Equus asinus. c:


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

net-cat said:


> I am a boring old house cat.
> 
> Because they are cool.


 Nothing boring about a housecat seeing as they've been chosen as the top feline predator by Animal Planet, hahaha.

But as for me, I'm an extinct carnivorous Kangaroo unless you catch me in my (also extinct) marsupial lion form, which isn't all too often anymore. Why, you ask? Well, you see, I've been searching and searching for years for my very VERY favorite animal and now, just this year, my 18th year of life, I've come across what I consider the my fave. 

Fangs, the awesome kangaroo tail, and being a carnivore of course all make me like it. Not to mention it's muscular legs give me a connection to myself, seeing as I took Tae Kwon Do for 3 years and Marching Band for 4 years, giving me quite muscular calves.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

Hyena.





LoL?


----------



## Snowball (Jul 4, 2008)

White Arctic wolf here AAROOOWWWWWWW


----------



## Zinzoline Velvetpelt (Jul 4, 2008)

*giggles and points at the line under her name in the sidebar thingie*

<--- I think that kind of speaks for itself, no? =~.^=


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 4, 2008)

Raptor, but not your average type. ^.~


----------



## Kanic (Jul 5, 2008)

Auburn fox, and the only auburn one I've seen so far ^^. But I'm not the stereotypical fox, I cannot stand that stereotype. >__<


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

561 votes and STILL no koala answer?

...

I'm fudging the poll here but sorry guys. Couldn't resist.

I AM THE ONE


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

A leopard, there really fierce but cute and there camouflaged at night why want anything more.


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

OTHER.

That definitely describes me. I enjoy mixing species and it seems to be rare to find any other mixed breeds. Where else you going to find a Fox/Coon/Equine/Otter/Dragon? hehe. From my memory the most interesting mix I have met that isn't actually one of my characters was a Hedgewolf. 2 things I never thought of combining. 

There player was also quite an interesting chap. Great artist. Even inspired me to make my own hedgewolf. though it's being reworked right now.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 5, 2008)

Fat Foxcoon said:


> OTHER.
> 
> That definitely describes me. I enjoy mixing species and it seems to be rare to find any other mixed breeds. Where else you going to find a Fox/Coon/Equine/Otter/Dragon? hehe. From my memory the most interesting mix I have met that isn't actually one of my characters was a Hedgewolf. 2 things I never thought of combining.
> 
> There player was also quite an interesting chap. Great artist. Even inspired me to make my own hedgewolf. though it's being reworked right now.


I think you're a gorgeous mix of those creatures, and yes, I've tried my hand at a hybrid or two. They just didn't blend seamlessly enough, though I do have a Cat/Snake character that I really like.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 5, 2008)

Started out as a black cat.

Expanded, and had a side character which is a werewolf.

To heck with the norm.


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 5, 2008)

Mine's a lynx, Kari's a tigeress, Jade's a cat-girl, and Sili's a panther.

The joke has been made. Yes, we are very "catty". >>;;


----------



## Smash-Kun (Jul 6, 2008)

I prefer a Jackal.

At least, that's what I feel I am. ;_;


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Mavu-chan said:


> I think you're a gorgeous mix of those creatures, and yes, I've tried my hand at a hybrid or two. They just didn't blend seamlessly enough, though I do have a Cat/Snake character that I really like.




Why thank you. I have many years to practice how to get the best out of mixed species. I have gotten fairly good at blending most everything. I even blended an equine a fox and a dragon. hows that for unusual? hehe. 

A Snake Cat? hmm. I can see that going several different ways. I guess what I lack in drawing I make up for with my imagination and creativity or something like that =}


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

Lion. Rawr~ >: 3


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

orange with black striped house cat girl


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Foxcoon. :3 It is sweetness. I found yet another.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 6, 2008)

One tail Kitsune. Guess that's a "other" then.


----------



## MagnusAdder (Jul 6, 2008)

i am litz... A demonic lion


----------



## Merp (Jul 7, 2008)

Otter...although sadly...I feel as though its not _really me_...sigh*


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a tiger, sort of.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 7, 2008)

There is No Ferrous Oxide only Zuel.


----------



## Sunegami (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a silver fox with wings. I know, I know, foxes are the #1 most common furry species, but I'd argue the wings put me as "other". X3

I swear on everything that's holy I didn't know about foxes' reputations when I developed my fursona; I just always liked foxes, and silver foxes in particular for their beautiful coats.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

I be a red fox. I got alot in common. Besides, they're known to be softies, and i am too, lol


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a red fox. However, it's sad to say, I chose my fursona purely on the fact that I like foxes. I don't believe that I really share anything in common with them, I just love the look of them.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

a white house cat ^_^


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a water dragon/feline. *purrs*


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm an arctic Fox. O: I love foxes. But since I love other animals, I made alternate personality fursonas. Such as Empusa, my vampire bat character and then Ania my Corgi character.


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a bunny!!!


----------



## zevvy (Jul 9, 2008)

king cheetah  

but i don;t know what cheetahs sound like  xD


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 9, 2008)

Wolf or Canine.  I have to go with Wolf since they are more wild.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

zevvy said:


> king cheetah
> 
> but i don;t know what cheetahs sound like xD


 
sorry to let you down, but cheetahs can't roar.
they "meep". it's a really odd sound.


----------



## Kama (Jul 9, 2008)

Meh.. I've always seen myself as wolf-like but just because I'm always trying to be different I'm trying to think of a hybrid I like XP


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm wolf mainly,.but a bit reptilien,pheonix and water element.
and about 10percent energy vampire.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

yep..Ive decided....Ive gone back to my previous fur....Fossa...

couldnt deny it any longer...


----------



## Mizukifox (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a leopardfox. Artic fox/snowleopard hybrid. '.' I havent really seen many of me, Ive only seen one but that was on DA...;3; But I still think I'm natural. ^^


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

<---- *Points to avatar*


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm a cheetah =)


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> sorry to let you down, but cheetahs can't roar.
> they "meep". it's a really odd sound.


 
cheetahs like bark in their own sound like a dog , i'v seen it on Animal Planet when there young they meep ur right , when hey older then there sounds gone a little heavy or they just blow like a cat when they'r angry


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a mix of Polar & Grizzly bear, and my coat runs from grizzled brown to snow white; varies from year to year.


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a bat although sometimes I take the form of a feline.


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

Mountain Otter, Okapi, Kiwi Griffin, Porcupine... Whoa, you guys are awesome! =D Interesting fursonas! ^^

I'm an anthro dark-eyed honey gerbil. :3 Are there any other gerbils? *looks around* 

But sometimes, when I need some more quadrupedal fursona, I use my wingless raven griffin or a common rabbit form. c:


----------



## Rimfire (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm dragon. they are so  noble beens ^_^


----------



## Frasque (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a perfectly normal half-satyr, half-gryphon (its just my parents who were kind of weird)


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a dwarf rabbit. I really identify myself with those, years later I found out my symbol in the aztec calendar is also the rabbit... that pretty much closed the deal.


----------



## xiath (Jul 12, 2008)

i am a coyote/fox mix with some dragon in him (though not physically apparent unless his dragon side takes over)


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

Red fox, Kitsune with 3 tails, fox/dragon mix and a yellow throated marten in my story but in genral, red fox


----------



## hooland1303 (Jul 13, 2008)

Black and White Tuxedo Cat. With little red glasses :3


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I be a hoss. Not just any hoss, but a thoroughbred.


----------



## blanx (Jul 13, 2008)

my fursona is a crossing of thimber wolf and a husky... im rare :F


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a british raccoon ^_^ I escaped from a zoo and I'm all alone in the country ^_^;;


----------



## NiChan (Jul 13, 2008)

-Raises hand up- Turtle.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

NiChan said:


> -Raises hand up- Turtle.


Ninja turtle, or just turtle?


----------



## NiChan (Jul 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> Ninja turtle, or just turtle?


The Ninja kind. Eh heh ^.^;


----------



## horndawg (Jul 14, 2008)

Why is a poll that gives so few specific options _stickied?_ Is knowing the percentage of people who think they are koalas really that important, even for forum standards? Of all the topics that could be sticky...


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 14, 2008)

Fougar! *barkroar* Fox+Cougar=Krimzen


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 14, 2008)

Python+Gator=ME!!!


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 14, 2008)

All right, I'll bite.

Lion, white, with black mane.

Why? Hmm.. Well, I've been told I look like my SL avatar <_<
Why did I pick lion to begin with? It's an awesome animal. Don't really care much about the "royal" connection - king of the jungle, my foot. I had help picking it..
Why white? Why black mane? Well, why ordinary? All you skunk/hyena/fox/dragon/goat hybrids out there know what I mean, right?

So yeah, I do catty/liony things in RL. Nothing big, small things. Whether I did them before I "discovered" my fursona, I don't know.

White lion with a black mane and tuft = me :3


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 14, 2008)

Mannatee


----------



## Kuvera (Jul 14, 2008)

A white Arctic Wolf, with some splotches of light blue fur. :3


----------



## Dorin (Jul 14, 2008)

A hare for me.


----------



## cutekitty (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm a cat, nothing too special..... just a white fluffy tailed house cat.
No, the stripes on my ear and cheeks don't come from some tiger ancestor of mine. Its just a thing..... like, birth marks. 
Also, kitty isn't biological. He is a bio-model android (There are cells within my body, but all are controlled nano-machines. I am able to mimic and simulate all biological functions, though, death is very improbable unless all the mechines are destroyed. Each one also carries a complete record of me (not on them, but they can access the hyperspace database which in essence holds my mind.) which they can use to replicate and restore my entire being if needed.


----------



## Sol (Jul 15, 2008)

SORT OF a dog... a dog... thing.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

12 deers? WHERE ARE YOU GUYS? D8


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

I am my Pikabunny oen of the cutest creatures there is hehe... Part Rabbit part Pikachu... ref pic to the side ehehe


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 15, 2008)

Drakeclaw said:


> I am my Pikabunny oen of the cutest creatures there is hehe... Part Rabbit part Pikachu... ref pic to the side ehehe



AWWWW that is cute


----------



## Kit_Cheetah (Jul 16, 2008)

I R cheetah  i love the sounds they make when they meep. so cute


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Wolf, but I may rethink It.


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 17, 2008)

shetira said:


> I am a Cheetah! Hear me meep!
> 
> Sigh... I am ever hampered by the fact that cheetah's don't roar...



Personally, I find that this is what's most endearing about the Cheetah. ;3


----------



## Zanner (Jul 17, 2008)

*ahem* Um, ah, excuse me, but don't you that your options are just a WEE BIT RESTRICTIVE. *commits taboo of noob getting angry* Why even bother with the poll part? *sigh*

Anyway, I am a mutt, basicly. 'Shaggy Lab' i call it, a mix between a yellow lab, brown lab, and a golden retriver  . However, all my avi pics thus far depict me just as a Yellow Labrador, so, *shrugs*


----------



## Xantid (Jul 18, 2008)

Radioactive Mamba Quetzalcoatl... Pretty much just a prettied-up snake. :3

Edit: Oh, I guess that makes me a scalie though '3'


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Snakes<3


----------



## Rytes (Jul 18, 2008)

Shadowwolf said:


> Snakes<3



Snake?...Snake??? SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!!

an abomination of a panther and anubis


----------



## cerbie (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a Red Panda because they are cute as Hell. Who could resist that face


----------



## Xantid (Jul 18, 2008)

Shadowwolf said:


> Snakes<3


Me too... obviously, hahahah. But yeah, it actually took me FOREVER to come up with a snake scalesona, cuz I couldn't make one that suited me quite right, even thought they are my ABSOLUTE favorite animal, and bring me good luck as well.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 19, 2008)

Red Panda :3 For a list of reasons I am too lazy to share of XD


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

Fox. ;D


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

wolf...


----------



## Ataris (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder if there are any other Jogauni out there. Anyone?

Come to think of it, I wonder if anyone has bothered to read through all the responses in here...


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

i skimmed through them briefly, and now think red pandas are cutest little abomination on the planet...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm still pegged with [take a guess]. |D


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

I picked wolf, though technically my fursona is a German Shepherd and Wolf mix...

"Woof! :3"


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

So many wolves...


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a fox fur=^.^= nice to meet ya all...i'm new to these forums=^.^=


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

Spotted hyena anthro. Hopefully ref soon.



Pikachuninetails said:


> I'm a fox fur=^.^= nice to meet ya all...i'm new to these forums=^.^=



You change too much, I can't keep up.  You were a dog a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kano (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm more like a wolf/dog hybrid thing, only because I can't tell what my fursona exactly is when I draw her xD


----------



## Pandacat Magic (Jul 21, 2008)

Pandacat, G' :D
Mawr :C


----------



## Laze (Jul 21, 2008)

Dirty great Lizard.

Gives me an excuse to lounge about in the Sun ~


----------



## cyyle (Jul 21, 2008)

.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 21, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Spotted hyena anthro. Hopefully ref soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You change too much, I can't keep up.  You were a dog a few weeks ago.


 
Sorry...do i know you?


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 22, 2008)

Pikachuninetails said:


> Sorry...do i know you?



Grow up. Keep the drama off FA, ty.


----------



## SuperKitsune13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a fox ^-^  also BlueBlur8lover recently did a fantastic picture of me and my mate (who is a dragon) so here's what it is >w<   all credit goes to her :3

http://img126.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=22616_FINPOST_123_795lo.jpg

Please note the picture is for ages 18+


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a dragon cuz dragons are the best...DUH. Not the three story high ones; their illogical.


----------



## fireorca62 (Jul 22, 2008)

orca. the few. the proud. the cetaceans


----------



## WhiteLion0089 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a blue-spotted White Lion. Yay!


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 26, 2008)

Dragon ^^

...

*damn, i forgot, what i wanted to say... -.-*


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hippo!


----------



## Javarod (Jul 27, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> Hippo!



Chuckles, "Hippo, or Hippotaur? I must say, I've seen wolftaurs, cattaurs, foxtaurs, even an ottaur (no, I'm not making that up), even heard of an elphantaur, but never a hippotaur."

"Oh, as for me, leopard-fisher. Considering changing it to a leopard-tayra, but prolly won't."


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm teh Urban Wolf, protector of innocents in the limitless Millennium city.
at least i will be when it comes out.


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 27, 2008)

deer tigers and kolalas? 

This poll might have been more accurate if it had been somethign like "canines, felines, lupines or equines"

also im a roo


----------



## Juste Wolf (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a Grey Wolf simply because I feel many connections with this animal.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a rabbit! Grrr... how can people forget about us in things like polls and species tags on FA!? I mean, there are only 100 of us to every other species on the planet.


----------



## badmedicyninc22 (Jul 29, 2008)

* Fursona - A loud, hyper, orange cat who dyes her fur different colors with a penchant for chubby foxes, cats *any kind*, and raccoons. . .who aren't athletic.

Not big on the macho men/animals folks! :]

That's probably why Garfield is perfection, lol! :]*


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 29, 2008)

Comically obese cartoon kangaroo. With a pouch. Because pouches are <3.


----------



## sillydraco (Jul 30, 2008)

ima silly little dwaggin! just lookie mah avatar and sig!


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a Skunk, figures we wouldn't be in the poll. So much as a bad smell in the room and your suddenly being kicked out of the building.


----------



## SolemnTear (Jul 31, 2008)

I'mma sheep, a blackfaced calaway ewe to be precise. And I ish loving the sheepyness!


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

fireorca62 said:


> orca. the few. the proud. the cetaceans



Orca sonas are hot. That is all.



Kalianos said:


> I'm a Skunk, figures we wouldn't be in the poll. So much as a bad smell in the room and your suddenly being kicked out of the building.



Yeah in all fairness the guy who made the poll missed out foxes and put in koalas. I wouldn't feel too let down.


----------



## joshstory (Jul 31, 2008)

net-cat said:


> I am a boring old house cat.
> 
> Because they are cool.



Aw, house cats aren't boring. 
Look at me, I am an orange tabby.

House cats aren't just cool, they rock. Yea


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 31, 2008)

I Ish tiger :3


----------



## Mrfurry (Jul 31, 2008)

well i like rabbits only but i am not a furry you can call me mr rabbit if you want 


ps just forget my name really


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

Juste Wolf said:


> I'm a Grey Wolf simply because I feel many connections with this animal.



Yep. Connections.
_In my pants._

Nah, I'm totally a cat. Kitty kitty. Meow.


----------



## seven207 (Jul 31, 2008)

rottie. they have a personality that i've always liked- strong, friendly and protective. besides, i've always felt a little, uh, small. ^^'


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 31, 2008)

One Koala.

That is awesome. German Shepherd, here. I'm an attack dog!


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 31, 2008)

joshstory said:


> Aw, house cats aren't boring.
> Look at me, I am an orange tabby.
> 
> House cats aren't just cool, they rock. Yea




I'm part grizzly and part polar bear.


----------



## Lig (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I'm a Liger. LIGER. Although some mistake me for a tiger at times. Oh well that's what I get for being something rarely seen. Usuaully people see the stripes and go "Tiger!" never mind the color scheme is diffrent or I'm not COVERED in them. But hey. I like being at least somewhat original. Woot!


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Jul 31, 2008)

Im a wolf, probably because they remind me alot of my first dog I ever got.


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd have to go with a gecko, they're pretty much ninjas.

Though, I'll probably change my mind in half an hour or so.


----------



## Chiyoutherabbit (Aug 1, 2008)

I is just a rabbit... heh well maybe not "just" a rabbit! ^^ I feel like I should be a rabbit. Timid and cute. And... I like having long ears hehe


----------



## Toroka (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheetah.  And white wolf.  Also hybrid anywhere between the two depending upon mood and situation.  Always keep the cheetah tear-lines and eyes though 

Brief stint as a black-maned lion, though still unsure how that slipped in there 

Torque.


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 1, 2008)

Cat with Midnight - Black Fur.
I love the way they can just appear out of nowhere.


----------



## timmichan (Aug 2, 2008)

lawl i'm a gray wolf. but many say i look like balto 
time for a design change!! >x3


----------



## Spikethecanadianlizard (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a lizard, and with good reason! Me and my lizard counterpart have a lot in common, not bothering with details tho!


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 2, 2008)

PINK GIRLY BOY HUSKY! WOOO! 

You gotta love the curly tails, Makes our asses look good. X3


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 2, 2008)

I am a wolf Because The concept Of "lone wolf" fits me perfectly.


----------



## Javarod (Aug 2, 2008)

dragoncrescent said:


> I'm a rabbit! Grrr... how can people forget about us in things like polls and species tags on FA!? I mean, there are only 100 of us to every other species on the planet.



...and growing?


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wolf! course!


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Aug 2, 2008)

i like you avatar javarod what chemical is it?


----------



## Papi the Fox (Aug 2, 2008)

Red Fox. Changed the color scheme a bit though. I just really like 'em I guess. The sly, slick thing just works for me, heh. =^.^=


----------



## DJDarkViper (Aug 4, 2008)

Grey Coyote

cause Coyotes are strangely awesome, and Wile E was a childhood hero of mine  Damn roadrunners >_>


----------



## TailsWorld1 (Aug 4, 2008)

I is a White Tiger and proud of it! :twisted:


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a dog!
A border collie with black & white fur, that's all =3


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 5, 2008)

horndawg said:


> Why is a poll that gives so few specific options _stickied?_ Is knowing the percentage of people who think they are koalas really that important, even for forum standards? Of all the topics that could be sticky...



I think it's the topic that got the thread stickied, not the poll.  I agree that the poll is rather limited, though.  I think it would've been better if they had used general classes (canine, feline, marsupial, reptile, hybrid, etc.) instead of being so specific with certain species.

As for me, I'm a red fox/raccoon hybrid, probably more commonly known as a foxcoon.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 6, 2008)

shapeshifter


----------



## krazykatboy (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragon shapeshifter, 
Naturally a dragon, but uses illusion magic to shapeshift.


----------



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

Domestic ferret, my fursona takes after my therian side =)


----------



## Kaldach (Aug 7, 2008)

Bear.


----------



## rumbles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hedgehog :3


----------



## moogle (Aug 8, 2008)

im a moogle, i give lots of hugs ^.^ *offers hugs to all*


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a serval cat ^_______^ Right now anyways o.o I'll probably always be some for of feline, but who knows. XD


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 10, 2008)

im a shapeshifting fallen archangel, my wings were cliped, then burned of with hell fire by one of the god, dont know wich, now when i show my wings, all there is is 2 burnt, bloody, stumps


----------



## saberpup (Aug 11, 2008)

im a black,gray and white siberian husky.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 11, 2008)

im a black,gray and white siberian husky.


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

Skunk! I am so totally a skunk! ^.^

~Raine


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm still a fox. 8D


----------



## Vincent Andrew Gabon (Aug 14, 2008)

100% Skunk.



Nuf said.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a fossa, a long-tailed acrobatic feline/canine looking animal from Madagascar. I do have an interestingly colored appearance though.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 15, 2008)

I am a wolf. But i am from an extinct specie.


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm a Lion...

Share a lot of characteristics with them...


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm an Emperor Penguin...


lotsa things in common


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 18, 2008)

Northern River Otter


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 19, 2008)

I eez a Dragon  ^.=.^

lol, I'm a sucker for reptiles XD


----------



## Leukos (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a cute wittle tabby cat :3 Nice to meetcha!


----------



## Javarod (Aug 20, 2008)

Kitsuneluke said:


> i like you avatar javarod what chemical is it?





Sorry, overlooked this, its a caffeine molecule of course.  :grin:


----------



## ferretface (Aug 20, 2008)

I'ma ferret 
brown and white with a black mask :3


----------



## Foamy (Aug 20, 2008)

Iam a Wolf because Iam "Mostly" German...Figure that one out.


----------



## Diti (Aug 20, 2008)

Diti *is* an Emperor Penguin! ^v^

I almost died of warmness when I was in Italy, I like fish, I like cold, I _walk_ (waddle) like a penguin (yeah, my brother's noticed that...), I like to live in community, and a lot of other characteristics made me think I was an Emperor Penguin jailed in a human body. :/


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

Husky :3


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 21, 2008)

I am a Pekingese, tiny but tough. xD


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 21, 2008)

A goat, by far.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2008)

Spotted hyena. I'm always giggling. ^.^


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 22, 2008)

Big fat hippo!


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Bear, though considering being a Grey Wolf or a Husky (close cousin), seeing as I have more of an actual connection with Wolves, rather than just a liking of. Not to mention I'd like to get a fursuit made some day, and Bear fursuits don't usually look too good..


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 23, 2008)

Dragon. All teh way.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 23, 2008)

A fox. Simple as that


----------



## Vodkahorse (Aug 23, 2008)

horse!!


----------



## AussieRoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Red Kangaroo x Australian Shepherd hybrid... a.k.a. the AussieRoo. But at first glance you just think some sort of roo.


----------



## padunk (Aug 27, 2008)

Panda-Wolf hybrid. :3


----------



## WarTheifX (Aug 29, 2008)

Timber wolf.

Wolves FTW.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 29, 2008)

Dragon wolf hybrid ^.^


----------



## Kingman (Aug 29, 2008)

Melanistic Cougar.


----------



## Alex-kitsune (Aug 29, 2008)

Arctic fox c:


----------



## Kitsu-Kun (Aug 29, 2008)

Im a Cross Fox, a deviant of the red fox that has a black fur pattern on its back in the shape of a cross...


----------



## Ziggy (Aug 30, 2008)

Rat, norway rat, blue blazed berkshire variety to be exact


----------



## CrystalTigress (Aug 30, 2008)

Black Tiger ^ ^


----------



## Tweek (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a ferret...wow there are a lot of wolves on the poll, I'll bet there's something to that.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 1, 2008)

eh, I'm a red fox, more or less- just the sneakiest little dude.


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 1, 2008)

I am small kitty with big tongue


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 2, 2008)

Racoon. Dunno why i love racoons so much but i just do!


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 2, 2008)

My fursona is a mix of a husky and a lion, externally it's nearly all husky with just a few big cat talents and traits such as retractable claws and a slightly longer tail. Also, the tounge is longer then nature intended...and purple.


----------



## KiiamaChibi (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of canines around here...

I'm a female Tiger-cat Mix bred Anthropomorph.

>^_^<   Meow.

__________________

Forgot to say that She's Purple, and hot pink as indicated by my Icon...
and her tail is Huge and Fluffy and striped.

Hairballs Ensue... Lots of them  D:


----------



## darkspriter (Sep 2, 2008)

avatar should tell u


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 2, 2008)

darkspriter said:


> avatar should tell u



What is a dark spriter?


----------



## Trick_Pony (Sep 2, 2008)

At this time and for a couple months Iâ€™m not all to sure what my furrr is; I jump from animal to animal. I have a list of the animals which I often use: Cat, Dog, Horse, Lioness, Panther (itâ€™s a male), Puma, Wolf, Fox, Jaguar, Leopard (female), Tiger and Snow Leopard. The others donâ€™t have a set gender.


----------



## enslavedbydragons (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm an angelic northern sergal.

Wow, I always thought that wolf would be the most popular out there, but now that I've seen this poll, I was wrong to think that.  There's a lot of other kinds of furries out there.  But it's nice to know that I'm not the only different kinf of furry.


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 3, 2008)

Hellooo...
I am a Wolf / Tiger Hybrid. Just combining to of my favourite animals to make a rather snazzy looking one  x


----------



## amarisananyaabhay (Sep 4, 2008)

*waves her paw* I's a tiger RAWWWW he he  =^..^= 
i did alot of thinking about my fursona, and I found that i really connected with tigers after a visit to an animal sanctuary where i was blessed to spend time with everybody there, i enjoyed my time with the tigers the most!!


----------



## Lepricon (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a wolf and am proud of this))))) and if in earnest... I like it is a noble animal..although I love red dog-foxes similarly..but... an enormous black wolf sits in my soul


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a cat boy, and dammit, I'm adorable!


----------



## timfiredog (Sep 4, 2008)

Bi-Polar Horse. Shire on one side, Tiger on the other.


----------



## Daze (Sep 5, 2008)

*kicks thread alive again*

OTHER!

IE: Husky. White husky..with neon blue bangs o.o *points to avatar*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 5, 2008)

Raccoons.

I'll tear through your garbage, crap on your lawn and tear you balls off. PHEAR ME.

rawr


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Heh. 
Wannabe emo dragon.



If that's not cliche, then I dunno what is.

But that's what I'm using until I think up something better.


----------



## beetleguy (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm still a human, but in the physical form of a 7 foot tall godlike stag beetle creature.


----------



## Darkly Yours (Sep 6, 2008)

Grey cougar, 'cause cougars rock!


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 6, 2008)

Heh, at the sec. Still human. But probaly a dragon. =)


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 7, 2008)

Kinkajou >3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 7, 2008)

A lombax. I changed.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 7, 2008)

still pissed there isnt a fucking fox...


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

I am a Phsycic raccoon! I have dark purple stripes and can control things wit my mind


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a lioness


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 8, 2008)

Husky  - but i wouldn't mind a k9 sub category


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

House cat / Arctic fox


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> still pissed there isnt a fucking fox...



Well, it wasn't up as an option, but there are foxes. |D


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Foxcoon. Plain and simple.
Fox body, with white coming down from the tip of the nose, past the triangular snoutmarkings, fraying out at the jaw, down the inside of the neck, hugging over the chest and abs, over the genitals, under em, and over da tush. And then it fades out into a foxtail with coon markings.
And those arm and leg warmer-like black markings. And the orange-ish hair. Like the fur but with more brown.

I likes it. It's nawt awl dat bayd.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

I Am Saber Tooth Winged Leopardess, Hear Me Love And Purr You Up!


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 10, 2008)

A mix of different Foxes, cause there so cool I cant pick just one. Favorite of course being the fennec for its color and large ears.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Sep 11, 2008)

Jackal. >:3


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 12, 2008)

if i were a furry it'd be a vixen


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 12, 2008)

A goat that eats grass.
Mmm grass!


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 13, 2008)

An Otter silly.  They should really be in the poll as we are the only ones who exist IRL.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 13, 2008)

as, good sir, you are mistaken, we the cats also exist, or so I am led to believe... perhaps, we do not, and there is no true way to prove I sent this, but an otter did, of course, maybe I am an otter with a cat as a fursona... just maybe...


----------



## Prowler (Sep 13, 2008)

leopard because they like the water and are very stealthy


----------



## Grav R Panda (Sep 13, 2008)

red panda because I'm goddamn lazy


----------



## Owwin (Sep 15, 2008)

Eukarya, Animalia, Chordata, Mammalia, Primates, Hominidae, Homo, sapiens. Simply because I have no idea what else I would want to be. Being human is pretty kick ass.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Again im not a furry but my favorite animals are wolves so ima wolf ^_^.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a cute little fox. ^_^


----------



## Velnor (Sep 18, 2008)

Otter! WOoOoO! *does happy otterdance* What? I happen to like myself a lot *hugs tail*


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 18, 2008)

worm.


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 20, 2008)

Siberian Husky!


----------



## Irritus (Sep 22, 2008)

Raccoon, cause I've like them since I was little.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 22, 2008)

DOGGY! -tailwag-

A Tamaskan Dog/Dalmatian mix specifically <3 Hm, but Tamaskans are very closely related to wolves!


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 22, 2008)

Surprised that Fox was not on the list to choose from.


----------



## SyaSongbird (Sep 22, 2008)

I am a black and white tigress named Sya. 
*rawr*


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Sep 30, 2008)

Im a tri-colored Border collie wolf mix. kind of nice being one of very few with being part collie but then on the otherhand, it would be nicer to know more collies


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a wuffamute!


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

wow many others!!!!
but im wolf


----------



## whitefurr (Oct 2, 2008)

Half Wolf & Half HellHound


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a fruit bat.

No grotesque pig-nose here! =P


----------



## Journey (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a Wolf during the day and a gargoyle at night


----------



## Kyuubi (Oct 2, 2008)

Fox ^^


----------



## TelQuessir (Oct 3, 2008)

Demon
Oni
Tanar'ri


----------



## MikeytheSerpah (Oct 3, 2008)

i know im a nerf herder....but i like nerf footballs and things....there soft....anyway! im a silvery fox with six wings! yay*cuddles nerf sheep and drags it into the barn*


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

Candian River Otter, but I'm half Castor Canadensis on my mother's side.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 4, 2008)

Wolf. :3


----------



## relliott (Oct 4, 2008)

Fox-wolf.


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 5, 2008)

Ima grey wolfeh :33


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

G-g-g-goat.
Because they rock.
I've been fond of them since I was ten, when I spent a summer on the farm of my dad's (at the time) girlfriend. I bonded with one, and I've absolutely adored ungulates ever since. Llamas, alpacas, camels, goats, all sorts.


----------



## LTBiohazard (Oct 5, 2008)

Leopard Tiger Hybrid.


----------



## Wickk (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a Bear. Shockingly I look nothing like an irl bear, and am actually quite thin. I've just always loved bears


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

Timber wolf/Maned wolf cross.

not met any other maned wolves yet though...


----------



## Exedus (Oct 11, 2008)

Topher Husky said:


> Siberian Husky!



Sweet another Husky. I'm one too.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 11, 2008)

Teddy bear Hamster...

Only one i know of...

*Noms a piece of cheese outof lonelyness*


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this thread even really necessary now it's listed to the side of every post someone makes?


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 11, 2008)

I am an orange dragon and I've always shared a connection with dragon's quite literally since birth. *all reptiles like me. I work at a pet store, when the snakes get pissed and try to bite they hand them to me and they calm down and even cuddle with me, even one's I've never held before. They say I put too much trust in them lol. But I think you need to do that to establish a connection of trust with them. ^V^ *


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd have to say canine,but I don't decriminate


----------



## zytik (Oct 14, 2008)

Long-eared Jerboa ^_^


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 15, 2008)

Im most likely a wolf! =P But too bad u didn't have foxness cause dey da best!!!


----------



## Blondi (Oct 19, 2008)

Border Collie :3


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

I've always felt close to reptiles.

Dragons, lizards, turtles, ect...

But it took me a while to figure out why none of them fit me, then I realized that I was am alligator and it made sense.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm a cross between a fennec fox and a wolf. Since I'm the only one of my kind that I know of, I took the liberty of calling it a Fennec Wolf. Why? You'd have to know me to find out.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 21, 2008)

Lemur/raccoon hybrid. I must have a thing for stripy tails.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

Hyener! A spotted hyena to be exact.


----------



## Hunter Fox (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm a silver fox.   The reason though is rather odd.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a husky.


----------



## Devolger555 (Oct 26, 2008)

sometimes i am a red dragon and sometime a Red FOX


----------



## Skiota (Oct 26, 2008)

I's a Beagle! aarrrroooo~

My partner is a Wolfie tho =D


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd have to say generally a red fox, but I'm thinking of changing to a grey fox...I dunno...red foxes are really nice-looking, but they're so overdone...


----------



## dwolv (Oct 27, 2008)

Silver Coyote.... although my name is Dwolv XD


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a marble fox.. an albino one :3


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a two tailed fox


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 29, 2008)

Red fox, mainly cause my favorite colour is red, and my favorite animal is a fox, makes sence.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

Got two 'sonas, a hyena and a lioness. They go well together.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Oct 29, 2008)

Imma arctic fox with snow white fur. :3


----------



## Mahzes (Oct 30, 2008)

Lion, here. ='3


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just a normal chocolate craving Gray Wolf, even though canids are allergic to chocolate. I'm different in many ways though. (wonder what it is...)


----------



## Reconwulf (Oct 30, 2008)

Im a black Wulf plain plain and simple....like my avatar


----------



## HungarianWitch (Nov 2, 2008)

I have two sides. My bad side is a Hyena and my good side is a goat ^^


----------



## TheAlien123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a cat here. I feel they are so free from doing anything and can run around outside all day or even sleep if they want to. I have so many responsibilities i envy them


----------



## Zack R (Nov 2, 2008)

My fursona's a tiger.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

A wild Half husky and half wolf *howls*


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 4, 2008)

< --- See Picture

Yep. A red fox.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a wolf/blue husky mix


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 5, 2008)

Im a Great Dane(uncropped ears, cause they cute)
Growing up I was the ultimate ScoobyDoo fan, and still today at 28yrs.<hehe> I always had that Scooby(goofy, love food) personality which is why my nickname in High School was "Scooby" (even tho Im a girl) =O


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm kinda stuck between two, Fox or Deer, love them both and I just can't really bring myself to choose.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheetah.  Definately cheetah.  Who needs to be able to roar when you're the fastest thing on four legs?


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 6, 2008)

Grey Wolf. Definitely awesome!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> I'm kinda stuck between two, Fox or Deer, love them both and I just can't really bring myself to choose.


A fox with antlers?


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 7, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> A fox with antlers?


 
Hmmmm, I wonder if that'd look good? lol


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 7, 2008)

Gray wolf. If i was artistic I'd draw myself, but unfortunately, my pashion is both writing and rabbit stew


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a shit poll!! where are the foxes??


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder if that'd look good? lol


I'm sketching something right now, hold onto your hat.

Also adding my vulture/jackal male fursona.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 7, 2008)

Human... don't let the name fool ya.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey, here's a quick chibi sketch of a fox with antlers.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 7, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Yaoi-Mikey, here's a quick chibi sketch of a fox with antlers.



Lol. Looks cute.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2008)

Sqoumbax. 
Squirrel+Mouse+Lombax. Just to sum up my alternate forms.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Lol. Looks cute.


Thanks, I'm still learning to draw. ^.^


----------



## Jax (Nov 7, 2008)

Not from around here! Sanalie, just your every day furry six foot biped with a good heart and a bad attitude. Sure we're furry, and a bit foxy, but we've got two wolves aboard. We've got some humans too! They are useful. We're just here getting our ship fixed.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 8, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Yaoi-Mikey, here's a quick chibi sketch of a fox with antlers.


 
Awww, dude that's cool, I really wish I could draw that well.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> Awww, dude that's cool, I really wish I could draw that well.


*blush* I'm not as good as say, Mottled Kitten or some of the other great artists....but I'm trying, so thank you!


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 8, 2008)

Jackals and lions are awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got three 'sonas, and one of them is a jackal, another a lioness. 

You're right, they're awesome.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

fursona... id have to say a long eared fox... i like the idea of being light and nimble.... plus there ish the big fluffy tail ^___^ who wouldnt love to snuggle up to that thing at night....

though sometimes i tend to call myself a snuggle bunny.. or the usual... "happy panda".... i guess im kinda all those things lol


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 10, 2008)

Blue fox


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 10, 2008)

Lynx mainly, but I have personas that embody every aspect of my personality, in my opinion.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2008)

Sqoumbax *giggles*


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 11, 2008)

I am a hedgehog 
Hence the name, Hollow the hedgehog.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 11, 2008)

A lazy, laidback and annoying gray wolf.


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 12, 2008)

White tiger


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a Utahraptor, and I do, indeed, bite. ^^  *Rawr*


----------



## Drix (Nov 15, 2008)

At the moment, i'm going with arctic wolf, but i can't settle on one >.<. I've been a red fox and folf in the past... i'm kinda keen on the wuffies x3


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm a Wolf


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a red wolf now. :3 Might stick with this one for a while.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 16, 2008)

I be a Luck Dragon.


----------



## ashlandpup (Nov 16, 2008)

I are a blue heeler dog :3


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2008)

Horse/human hybrid

(see avatar)

Yes, I have hooves instead of feet!

_Kellan_


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

Otters FTW


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 19, 2008)

Why does it seem that the equines are always over looked? D: Oh well. It qualifies as other.


----------



## Mew_Kittensox (Nov 19, 2008)

Cheetah. Rawr. :3


----------



## Deikku (Nov 20, 2008)

FoxGon Fox/Dragon mixture. Foxes for their speed cunning and general Cynicism, Dragons for their Strength wisdom and overall stubborness


----------



## Lyon-Blizzard (Nov 21, 2008)

Im a White lion


----------



## Fishela (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a Carpathian Sheep Dog.

Woof.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Nov 22, 2008)

i htink im a kitten.. but im not sure.. any way to tell.. im ooohh so curious!


----------



## lovennight (Nov 24, 2008)

My fursona is half tiger and wolf i named the hybrid a wolger!


----------



## Geist (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, just a Nekomata.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Nov 24, 2008)

ok i figured it out!! im a shapie! i shape shift to many different felines, and back to my human form. but when i shpae i have a voice stilll, i can still walkaround on two legs, i can be basicaly human like in the forms i shape into... heeh hee


----------



## Reiko (Nov 25, 2008)

Skunk. Adorable little things, but can be a right stink about most things.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought this thread was locked.


----------



## Phearsum Enjinn (Nov 26, 2008)

A pineapple.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 27, 2008)

Phearsum Enjinn said:


> A pineapple.



Fo shiz, that's some healthy fap material <3

From now on, i'm a pineapple humping dragon :<


----------



## feastonthelake (Nov 27, 2008)

Often a wolf/deer/crow gryphon (an easy way of cramming my north woods neighbors into my favorite fantasy creature). Otherwise, simply a crow.


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 27, 2008)

Squirrel, Tried and true.


----------



## metalgear500 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm a rat. I'd love to be a wolf or fox though.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 28, 2008)

ferret

they rock!


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 28, 2008)

I am kinda a wolf/fox. But mostly a wolf. Not going into details. =P


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm none of those. I'm not even qualified for the "other" option. ._.


----------



## Rooger (Nov 29, 2008)

I am a husky, is that uncommon?


----------



## AllyCat (Nov 30, 2008)

Just your adverage everyday must-be-adored house cats.

Prrrrrrrt!


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

...giant transforming bio-machine Spider...



...what?


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I'm new to the furry fandom, so I haven't decided on that yet...
My favs are wolves, foxes, cats and tigers. So probably a random one of them or a combo of either of them, possibly even all together.


----------



## KitaraMoonfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Hybrid Mutt here.. just because I kinda blended what and all I liked... >_>;;.. Fox/dragon/wolf/tiger... tiger is only for the markings though.. XD


----------



## fenrirs_child (Dec 2, 2008)

i am; as the black wolf walks through the dark forest, a mere shadow in the mist... naw, but seriously, i am a child of fenrir, the norse wolf god... a big fluffy killer wolfie girl with raven black fur


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

I remember this poll.... I've said it before, the options really suck :V

I do think it's funny how many people picked wolf. Foxes and wolves practically rule the fandom.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 2, 2008)

well maybe because most people can relate to them I'm a fox to + i like ehm for there curiosity and there looks and sounds 
they're play-full and cute thats all i have to say


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the lock is broken...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 2, 2008)

It has been. I noticed it first. I deserve brownie points from all of you.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 3, 2008)

+ 10?


----------



## Unstupefed (Dec 3, 2008)

KoalaBear :3

wtf just two koala furries?


----------



## wettfox (Dec 3, 2008)

thats not allot no


----------



## Skyfox1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It may be somewhat apparent, but I am a red fox.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty much easy to guess if you watch Naruto....I'm a fox.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

Wolf! *howls* Bear! *dances*


----------



## freshmeat999 (Dec 5, 2008)

I ar iz uber fox.

Teh ar teh cutest


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 5, 2008)

I r b t3h DOOM CAT
bring'n d00mz 2 u all

*eyes wide* I hav s33n teh END...


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 7, 2008)

I choose a foxtaur because I think of myself as a fox sometimes. Like a fox, I am a shy and quite person who dose not picks a fight just for kicks. However, if push comes to shove and I have to fight then I will, with claws at the ready and with fangs glaring.


----------



## lure_vicory (Dec 7, 2008)

I am a sexi gothic Cheetah! Thats all there is to that!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I choose a foxtaur because I think of myself as a fox sometimes. Like a fox, I am a shy and quite person who dose not picks a fight just for kicks. However, if push comes to shove and I have to fight then I will, with claws at the ready and with fangs glaring.



I'm the sly and crazy part of the fox that likes to mess around, and with people. :3


----------



## Yagar Colbolt (Dec 12, 2008)

*Im a Hyena! whoo hoo! rock on.*


----------



## CaptainCougar (Dec 12, 2008)

Cougar. Mountain lion. Puma. Catamount. Panther. All the same critter. Its my favorite animal since forever ago.  :3


----------



## CBtheLombax (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a Lombax because we like to repair and invent new things also, we enjoy blowing up evil robotic commandos and saving the galaxy. heck yah! Well better go, more drop ships came in. jk ^_^


----------



## CrackRoxas (Dec 13, 2008)

*I'm a bunny. =B*


----------



## sissyfoxlei (Dec 13, 2008)

Ima a pink and white marble fox cause... ummmm.......


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

CrackRoxas said:


> *I'm a bunny. =B*


Are you now? OM NOM NOM


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

There's a lot of friggin' wolves. :c

Anyways, I'm a raccoon.


----------



## failcakes (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a rock.


----------



## CrackRoxas (Dec 14, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Are you now? OM NOM NOM



OH NO!

-is om nom nomed-

XD


----------



## Authur (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm that awesome water monster thing from Sonic Adventure 1 only colored green and eyes colored blue. And I wear clothes. You'll see that in my avatar.


----------



## Ax Vorinskathe (Dec 14, 2008)

Other, here. T-Rex to be precise.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 14, 2008)

My God, what happened to the thread lock? D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 14, 2008)

Easog said:


> My God, what happened to the thread lock? D:



It died. I noticed it first. I deserve brownie points.


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a raccoon
but evil
:evil:


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

Me is a black/white vampire cat with guns :twisted:


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 15, 2008)

African Wild Dog, because I am small but unique looking.  XD


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

I would be a Jackel Sheperd Hybrid, hence the Name JeckelShep 

I is pretty...hehe and massivly playful, never throw a ball or squeaky toy in my presence


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a hyena, I think...

Gaa, i can never decide things like that -.-


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 17, 2008)

I am a Siberian Husky/Wolf mix


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a skunk! Oh yeah!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 18, 2008)

SHARKS!!!!!! here's a EX(my fav):http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 18, 2008)

Swifthorn aka an alien aka nothing from Earth lol..


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 20, 2008)

Gold Dragon...It's different but it fits me. Mystical at best.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 20, 2008)

Border Collie. -nudges avatar-


----------



## Rebahnic (Dec 20, 2008)

Stoat.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2008)

The Jersey Devil.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 21, 2008)

I be a goat. I go Mooooooo.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## Zariah (Dec 22, 2008)

Brown wolf.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a black n' white huskey. ^.^


----------



## crosser (Dec 24, 2008)

Blood red Fox here.  *glares*  with a bit of an anger problem


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

Im a kitten.
woo. :B


----------



## Else (Dec 29, 2008)

*I'm a gazelle. :>
<--*


----------



## Chinchy (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a chinchilla!=D .....plz, felines, no pickin on meh!>.>


----------



## FoothePanda (Dec 30, 2008)

In my main form, I'm Foo the Panda. In my Husky/Wolf Form, I'm Po the Husky.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 30, 2008)

Vampire cat here :twisted: >:3=
Edit: 1,234 votes for the poll, UBER LOL!


----------



## CrackRoxas (Dec 31, 2008)

*Jaguar Zebra Hybrid*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1845297/

I HAS MOHAWK!


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Jan 1, 2009)

Arctic Wolf


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 1, 2009)

Let's see, -looks at avatar- My FA is toad-ly a red fox. Frisky yet skitty. And oh so graceful.


----------



## SadPandaEh (Jan 1, 2009)

I would be a husky... or a dragon. It really depends, i have yet to decide--quite new to the whole furry thing.
Amazingly I am not a panda... although it is under my options. kekekeke


----------



## IanCC (Jan 1, 2009)

Tabby cat >w<


----------



## Range (Jan 1, 2009)

*Beagles FTW :3​*​​​


----------



## Kayote (Jan 3, 2009)

Coyote. :3 Not a lot of 'em here. :C Or that I see.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

Wolf, *HOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWLL*!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

FOXEH!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted other, since I'm a Malamute.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 5, 2009)

ram!


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

Fox/half-fox/partial fox/fox-human


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a dragon! :>


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright, WOLF POWER!


----------



## Ilium (Jan 5, 2009)

chinese crested!
(a furless furry?!?!)


----------



## zusefur (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm part cat and part wolf my friends say...lol


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a Wolf.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 6, 2009)

Silver Tabby~!


----------



## CrackRoxas (Jan 6, 2009)

Ilium said:


> chinese crested!
> (a furless furry?!?!)



Lol. You made a funny. XD


----------



## Ralliron (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I would have thought that there would have been more choices on the list, like foxes for one, dragons, ect.  Oh well... maybe next time...


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 7, 2009)

I are red panda!


----------



## Adak Puppy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a German Shepherd...loved them since I was a kid and I think they're awesome


----------



## anonymous kiba (Jan 7, 2009)

I am Arctic wolf


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a Otter! Yay otters..... okay shutting up,


----------



## Nylak (Jan 10, 2009)

Laughing_otter said:


> I'm a Otter! Yay otters..... okay shutting up,


 
Otters ftw.  X3  *highfive*


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 10, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> FOXEH!


No. im a foxeh.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome.

I'm awesome.  That's what kind.

Awesome.


----------



## Equium (Jan 10, 2009)

As if fox isn't on the poll.

We foxes rock the party. :lol:


----------



## Aurali (Jan 10, 2009)

The OP is really out of date on the fandom.. 

Oh. Dryeena Pride yo.


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Otters ftw. X3 *highfive*


 
Yay! *highfives*


----------



## LocheWolf (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a zombie wolf because I'm cool like that, m'kay?


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolves are the closest to foxes.
It has been *selected*!


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cross Fox


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 13, 2009)

As stated in my profile, The Grey Wolf.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm now a Desufox.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 14, 2009)

Ferret...domesticated, specifically.  Although I have alts.

dookdookdooketc.


----------



## Nexson (Jan 14, 2009)

Not very many Rhinoceros around, not nearly as much as Wolves anyway


----------



## foxinblack (Jan 14, 2009)

Red fox! Except I act like a wolf every once in a while... 3x


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a light grey/white timber wolf.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 14, 2009)

go tigers! wow there arn't very many tigers. oh well


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

I am a species mentioned in Storm Hawks 
Connections? Dudes, they rock out loud! And they have canadian accent, that what's make them just so awesome.


----------



## poco (Jan 15, 2009)

Mouse!!!

Yep


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucario

hooray for random anime on CartoonNetwork


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

Blue Kitsune (Multi-tailed Fox)

Kitsunes are deceptive creatures, and they're also associated with the elemements of fire and lightning.  They're also very pursuasive.

The idea behind what one represents matches my own persona very well.  I pride myself on being a very diplomatic person, but able to quick-talk someone if I need to.  I also find myself gravitating towards fire and lightning magic whenever I play an RPG (how many times have I heard Sora shout FIRE! and THUNDER! lol).  There are other reasons lol.

Blue is my favourite colour, so there's an easy reason for that.

I could have settled on simply having a fox for a fursona, but I wanted something a little extra.  So I added a tail.  And another.  And another.  My fursona has thirteen tails, by the by, because I don't believe in bad luck (although my Second Life avatar only has 9 because I didn't want the character to be TOO graphic-intensive).


----------



## Riptor (Jan 22, 2009)

Kind of an odd selection of choices for a poll, innit? 

Anyway, a raptor. Not just any raptor, however. A SPACE raptor.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Kind of an odd selection of choices for a poll, innit?


 
I found the choices rather limiting.  Not to nitpick, but perhaps the choices should have been something like 'canine' 'bear' 'feline' 'sea-animal' 'reptile' 'other' so that one could have gotten a better idea of what general type of furry people are?  Anyway, it's obviously too late, and 'other' is obviously the winner thus far lol

Since kitsune is classified as 'other' I had to toss myself in that pit of despair.  I would have even clicked 'fox' if it was an option lol


----------



## Supertoaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Chalk one up for da house cats!  

~Nyow! :3


----------



## wasdexdee (Jan 22, 2009)

Three-tailed kitsune ^^ because the world can't run out of fox-kin.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 23, 2009)

wasdexdee said:


> Three-tailed kitsune ^^ because the world can't run out of fox-kin.


 
Yip!


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 24, 2009)

Ferret.

Trust me, if you knew me in real life, it would make a lot of sense. :3


----------



## MarcusAvon (Jan 24, 2009)

Tiger/wolf Hybrid


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> And they have canadian accent, that what's make them just so awesome.



Well of course, eh?  Anything with a Canadian accent is FTW!


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 25, 2009)

*bounces around* I'ma lynxfox! 8D A lavender one, to be precise~


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 25, 2009)

Wolf FTW


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

BloodRedFox said:


> I'm a red fox. The reason why is because I've always felt I have many similarities with he red fox. Not going to go into larger specifics at the moment.


Yay for foxies! Yes, I am one too, for near the same reason.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

._. Wolf pup <3


----------



## Fidchell (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a dragon! Well, somewhat of a lizard-dragon hybrid.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 27, 2009)

After playing Odin Sphere...I kinda find pooka's more likable. Too bad there aren't a whole lot of fan art to them...


----------



## The Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

Red fox here. I just love them, it just feels like I'm one of them.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 28, 2009)

Wolverine.

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Zephyer (Jan 28, 2009)

JackaljackaljackaljackaljackaljackalJACKALJACKALjackaljackalJACKAL!

Ahem. I mean, I'm a black-backed jackal.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 29, 2009)

Arctic Wolf here


----------



## ByeByeEbonyLeopard (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a Nigra.
I eat fire and crap Lightning.
Fuck yeah, I'm a Nigra.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jan 30, 2009)

Voted wolf, although technically I'm a wolf / shiba inu mix. Shiba inus are basically redish mini huskies for those who don't know. ^_^


----------



## FelixAlexander (Jan 30, 2009)

Like my profile says, I'm a red fox :>


----------



## -Kadan- (Jan 31, 2009)

Folf = Fox and Wolf hybrid because they are the two best animals in my opinion.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Jan 31, 2009)

i am a bear


----------



## muddworg (Feb 1, 2009)

desert lizard anthro thief AD&D setting "how do u tell a a huge shire mare palladin you dont want to storm the evil wizard castle or fight the evil dragon. I want to live and be rich in that order damn palladin never cut you any slack !"

"hide in corner hope not to be seen "

so iam a coward !!!!


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a house cat, and I'll totally roar.

REOW!

Close enough.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 1, 2009)

You know alligators naturally eat most of these animals in the wild...


----------



## xMoxiex (Feb 2, 2009)

Sheep / Bedlington hybrid.
 ^ u ^​


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 2, 2009)

Psh, foxes all the way m8s :3


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

a black Half European/half Frost Dragon

dragons are awesome and i like snow and the cold along with fire breathing ^_^


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

A half wolf half husky XD...


----------



## The Wave (Feb 3, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> A half wolf half husky XD...


 isn't a husky a wolf too? or am I wrong?


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

but half dog too =P...so im part dog and part wolf =P


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesie said:


> You know alligators naturally eat most of these animals in the wild...


Alligator versus hyena-tiger.

I would pay to see that.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 3, 2009)

What do you think I am?


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 3, 2009)

im a BAKA FOX!!! see description on my info YAY!! can anyone laugh now? give me a sign that rase your hand if im a BAKA FOX??? (no offence) im preety much an idiot at school anyways, so who cares if im an idiot +_+ or baka


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

skunk *pff*


----------



## GeoMinimoto (Feb 4, 2009)

Black Fox, cause they're cool.


----------



## AnthroStick (Feb 4, 2009)

I am.......... A stick/demon/dragon hybrid! =D

I eat meat, I love, I play, I hunt! Glory to the demon clans~!


----------



## Morroke (Feb 4, 2009)

GeoMinimoto said:


> Black Fox, cause they're cool.


 
Heeeeyyyy! Another Connecticut fur


----------



## haynari (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a fox.


----------



## GeoMinimoto (Feb 5, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Heeeeyyyy! Another Connecticut fur


Ya, but probably not for very long. My job makes me move a lot...


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

Wee!  Wow, that sure is a limited poll. 

I'm a cox.  YES YES LAUGH.  Half coyote, half fox.  You can see my arm and tail tip markings sorta show off my fox part, but i'm large and strong as a coyote.


----------



## cern (Feb 6, 2009)

Deer is an actual poll option? wow? o_o


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

....... I am a Kitsune
but i also have a Wolf and Kangaroo fursona...


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

i have a wolf , a cat and a fox fursona! =P...


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

cool another multi fursona person like me!


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 7, 2009)

Sphinx, for the sake of uniqueness. And personal preference.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta said:


> cool another multi fursona person like me!


hah =P...what can i say?...those are my favourite animals!...if i could draw more better , i would make the four of em togueter XD (too bad im not skilled enough to do that T_T)


----------



## DarknessHaven (Feb 7, 2009)

Drusky by looks, Demonic by species!


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> hah =P...what can i say?...those are my favourite animals!...if i could draw more better , i would make the four of em togueter XD (too bad im not skilled enough to do that T_T)


 hey i can draw really good! how about i try drawign them


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta said:


> hey i can draw really good! how about i try drawign them


mmm....ok! =).


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> mmm....ok! =).


 oh umm please send me a message of adiscription please


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 7, 2009)

Liger!


----------



## AnthroStick (Feb 7, 2009)

I smell something familiar about that word. Liger..... Napolion Dynamite~! =D


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you know what a Liger is?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, thanks to Jon Heder.


----------



## Weretiger (Feb 8, 2009)

Tazmanian Tiger

Beat that!! they are gnarly!!


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Timberwolf (aka Grey Wolf). Not going into detail why but I've always wanted a nondomesticated wolf as a pet too. When they howl... oooh I'd let him howl all day


----------



## Furrette (Feb 8, 2009)

caguaswolf said:


> what kind of furry are you ???
> 
> i just want to know**
> 
> ...


FERRET!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2009)

Domesticated Cat ^_^.


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

There's some kitty, for sure; I dunno if it's just domestic feline, or whatever, though.

I think there might be some fox, too; so I'd be a veline? haha


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

Rhythm said:


> Do you know what a Liger is?


A lion and a tiger? lol


----------



## Catguy (Feb 8, 2009)

black furred panther... because... they're awesome


----------



## SupernovA (Feb 8, 2009)

Guess I am weird and not 100% furry.

I have the body of a woman, Large white angels wings, the grace of a cat, the strength of a wolf and the eye sight of a hawk.

I wonder what you guys think about my fursona...


----------



## Kit Parcal (Feb 8, 2009)

I have two fursonas:




Kit Parcal:Twin-tailed Arctic Kitsune (my more serious side)



Jay-Jay:Grey Squirrel (my goofy and hyperactive side)
(i drew both of them)


----------



## Wolfie10101 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a wolf, and Wolf females can come to papa!  I also like to be Lucario, if that can count, but for acual animals, WOLF!


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

Blaziken, Latias, Arcanine.


----------



## Rezema (Feb 14, 2009)

I am a Feral Wolf =3
I wuv wolves *snuggles up to a random wolf*


----------



## Darlem (Feb 15, 2009)

Bull. Got the horns and hooves. I like vegetables too.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm both a Fox and a Wolf. Not a hybrid, I'm just 2 of them. Kinda a split personality


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2009)

Albino Flying Fox here!


----------



## squishy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a Wolfie yes i know It's common but still i have always felt a deep connection with them as well as an admiration for all they represent.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

'Munk. Yeah, I'm indecisive.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

Black wolf, here..


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2009)

Barghest (demonic/spectral black dog).


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 17, 2009)

not a  furry then again i will go with a rabbit since i like em alot


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2009)

Delirium said:


> Barghest (demonic/spectral black dog).



I got that. |D I'm just wondering where/how you found out about them.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrfurry said:


> not a furry then again i will go with a rabbit since i like em alot


 *Notices his name*

Eh.... ok.... no one has to be a furry....


----------



## Avid Dream Theater Fan (Feb 26, 2009)

If I had a pound for every wolf and fox fursona that existed, I'd be a very rich man


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Avid Dream Theater Fan said:


> If I had a pound for every wolf and fox fursona that existed, I'd be a very rich man


Or you'd be very fat.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

I never noticed what a ridiculous choice of options there is.

~95% of the votes is just 'wolf' or 'other'. Good job.


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 26, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> 'Munk. Yeah, I'm indecisive.


 
Alviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 2, 2009)

Palomino stallion here.
My mate is a red fox.

(Both anthro, mind you.)


----------



## FingerRoll (Mar 2, 2009)

Im a liger, its a cross between a lion and a tiger, they are so majestic :grin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiWuc9UlRA4


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, im Argonian/lizardman. So im anthro..


----------



## yardan (Mar 2, 2009)

Green, grinning, chubby, fuzzy Dragon, hunting fer some fried chicken and cola. I like also vegetables and sweets. Despite some additional kilos i'm quite active >..> .

*Hugs all previous dragons and other chub furs if any.* 

Taht's all me.


----------



## Aki Green-Eyes (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm an Aardwolf


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a rustic fox.

What is a rustic fox?


It's a regular fox.... with rusty colored fur.


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

*IÂ´m a Silver Dragon, a Western Silver Dragon to be more presisly*


----------



## NocturnalNature (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a raccoon, and I will have to remember to upload my art for it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Caracal.


----------



## Cyndon (Mar 4, 2009)

generic alert: i be a foxxorz... (erm... fox)

what...? it's what i like, so i'm going to be one. -_-


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 4, 2009)

Kitty...Siamese to be exact.
I know it's not original, but I spend half my time acting more like a kitten than a girl and have my whole life soooo...no laughs!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

Changed it to a white rabbit.


----------



## Fourward (Mar 10, 2009)

welllll....I'm not a wolf, but I am a dog....but just in case, I'll say others.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a skunk. teeehee


----------



## Chobaryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Officially, I'm an atypical Chimaera. :3

But for this site, my own species: an Equidrafyn. :>


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2009)

Coyote/Maned wolf Hybrid.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 11, 2009)

I r nudibranch, here me slish.


----------



## touge-union (Mar 11, 2009)

i am a snow leopard! hear me shiver...


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a western Black Dragon.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

Not a furry, but if I had to classify myself as something it'd be a Xenofur.


----------



## Zangetsu84 (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm a blue dragon =)


----------



## squishy (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm still a wolf but i occasionaly want to be a dragon


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

I am a shapeshifter, I like my dragon form the most though. DRAGONS FTW!!1!


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a hybrid between a red fox and a dragon, because that's how I roll.


----------



## Nekosan (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a neko. (Human/cat hybrid).


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a spaniel.


----------



## crazydog (Mar 17, 2009)

i am a german shepherd dog


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 17, 2009)

NEKO KITTY. :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2009)

hint: my user-name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW hi im new


----------



## Archy (Mar 21, 2009)

Otter ftw


----------



## T.Y. (Mar 21, 2009)

1 word

Foxy


----------



## Catte (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a Snow Leopard, mhmm.


----------



## Spec (Mar 23, 2009)

Im a yellow eye tribal skunk(tribal cause my back white "stripe" looks like a tribal tatoo).


SKUNKS ROCKS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 24, 2009)

Wolf mainly but of the Draconis Lupis species (Dragon Wolf for the commoner)


----------



## AnthroStick (Mar 25, 2009)

Im a half demon. ^^ I like the evilz.


----------



## Enik (Mar 25, 2009)

No Foxes wtf


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, really broad poll options up there. 
BTW I'm a raven
I mean, figure it out for yourselves, its rite there
<===


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 26, 2009)

Is a Wolf-Fox mix/hybrid


----------



## phantasmic (Mar 27, 2009)

is an arctic fox ;3


----------



## Psyche (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a Butterfly. Yes, not technically a Furry, but, it's a persona, none-the-less


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Mar 27, 2009)

Is usually a maine coon kitteh, or a lizard when I want to feel slightly unique.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 27, 2009)

shetira said:


> I am a Cheetah! Hear me meep!
> 
> Sigh... I am ever hampered by the fact that cheetah's don't roar...


No but we are cuter AND kick ass. *hugs


----------



## Cornieh (Mar 29, 2009)

Tigers are Purrrrrrr... Thats all i head to say^^


----------



## volkcolopatrion (Mar 29, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Alviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


JESUS CHRIST YOU'RE A LION? GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## drivinallnight (Mar 30, 2009)

I am a wolf, and a old one at that, but good to know I am not the only one.  Yeah


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

drivinallnight said:


> I am a wolf, and a old one at that, but good to know I am not the only one. Yeah


What? How could you not know of the overpopular wolf family here??

*looks at post count*

Oh, sorry. Welcome to the forums, then. As a wolf, Im pretty sure you'll have no trouble fitting in. And, ignore what I said about the wolves being overpopular, they're not. Well, not really.


----------



## trez407 (Mar 30, 2009)

im a eagle/ racoon mix/ eagle because im magestic and just like 2 go place 2 place but racoon because i like 2 keep 2 myself but if u corner me ill strike


----------



## jazkat (Mar 31, 2009)

Im a cat ^_^


----------



## Vieryon (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not a furry! For I r a micro hoomun...


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Mar 31, 2009)

Imma wolf with purple streaks 8D but if i wasnt, id be a wolf or raccoon...theyre so awesome :3


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2009)

Were there actually 2 koalas that posted here, or were they just idiots playing a stupid joke with almost no comedic value?


----------



## Malredar (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm actually a fox (red fox, with brown fur), but I like deer (blame Bambi, the brainwashing fiend) and it had it's own result, so I picked deer.


----------



## kalanaph (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm a Clydesdale(A kind of horse for all you nooblets). I also roleplay as a minitaur sometimes.


----------



## silverglike (Apr 3, 2009)

Well thats a really good question.... Let me think for a year....
I had no idea that i feel like a fire dragon inside, and a wild beast outside...
For some reason i just feel that I'm in between...


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 4, 2009)

So far, the choices you gave aren't representative enough of the Fur Affinity fursonas.  But, anyways, both my fursonas are in the "other species" category; one is a Precursor Dragon (I invented the species), and the other one is an Aura PokÃ©mon (definitely not invented by me).


----------



## Greasemunky (Apr 4, 2009)

The anti kind.


----------



## Baidn (Apr 5, 2009)

I am a dragon. But if i had to choose a non-mythic creature i would say wolf.  By the way to whoever is a koala, i truly pity those around you as you make them do the bidding of your cuteness.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a hyena-lion hybrid. 

A Lyena if you will.

Also, to make matters more interesting I'm a toon too. (Think Who Framed Roger Rabbit toons)


----------



## Eanna (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello peoples.. I am a red fox.. for all of those who are wondering.. :3


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm a maine coon cat.


----------



## benjamin33 (Apr 7, 2009)

How did you not put fox?


----------



## dylbear6 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a Dark Wolf aka a black wolf with red eyes. I dunno why but I always thought dark wolves were sexy.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm lolling at the fact Koala bear was on the poll, but fair play. I am the over zealous rabbit.


----------



## Kokuhane (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a dragon. A Brown-furred dragon. I used to be a malamute though... But that's in the past.


----------



## Yula-XII (Apr 9, 2009)

I couldn't decide between cat or bat.. so im a Cat-bat.


----------



## Dragonfire (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a large DRAGON!!! fear me!! ^.==.^


----------



## Mitch Whitespine (Apr 13, 2009)

im a skunk FANTASTIC


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm a Kangaroo (albeit a blue one). I dunno, guess they've always been my favorite. 

Although there doesn't seem to be many other 'roos around. 

But, hey. I'll hang out with any species, the more the merrier!


----------



## auron2006 (Apr 14, 2009)

Coyote-canine XD


----------



## 1337dingo (Apr 15, 2009)

I supose I fall in the wolf catagory. But I'm a dingo. o3o


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 15, 2009)

Guys, I think we need a poll with a _somewhat _more comprehensive list of options.  I know the max is 10 but come on.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

XD a koala, section, haha it only had 2....


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Rodo said:


> Guys, I think we need a poll with a _somewhat _more comprehensive list of options.  I know the max is 10 but come on.


Especially considering 70% belongs to "other."


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

Rat.


----------



## FlamedramonX20 (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to be a Flamedramon-Angel hybrid. But I have changed to a Dragon-Wasp-Roo due to Digi-fursonas being not too unique (You won't believe the hundreds of Flamedramon or Renamon fursonae around the Net).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a jogauni


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 15, 2009)

This thread's almost two years old. Let's all take a moment to watch it fade away.

Actually, someone just made a better version of this. Considering 70% of the votes are "Other" in this poll, and we've just about hit 1000 posts here, check out the new and improved: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=40762


----------

